# This Is Why I Love My Pakistan.



## Xeric

Ji oa!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## Xeric

More coming soon!

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Neo

Lol.....


----------



## Xeric

That's what i call 'discipline"


More coming....

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Cheetah786




----------



## Xeric

Enjoy!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Awesome

lol once I read on a rikshaw "Main baray hokar taxi banoonga"

Reactions: Like Like:
32


----------



## Beskar

Haha the first one with the rickshaw, I saw that in person while driving! Couldn't stop laughing! 

Brings back memories!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TOPGUN

Lol good stuff!!


----------



## Xeric

Bezerk said:


> Haha the first one with the rickshaw, I saw that in person while driving! Couldn't stop laughing!
> 
> Brings back memories!



Lolzz.. did you actually see this one!!??
You really are blessed then. In which city did you witness this treat?


----------



## Xeric

Asim Aquil said:


> lol once I read on a rikshaw "Main baray hokar taxi banoonga"



Hmmm...a doubtful statement indeed


----------



## AliFarooq

enigma947 said:


> Ji oa!!!



Can sum 1 translate that for me plz, hard t read


----------



## Jihad

LOL, ay watan pyaare watan...PAKISTAN!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rahman

AliFarooq said:


> Can sum 1 translate that for me plz, hard t read



let me try

bakhidmat jinab general musharraf sahib.

haqooq-e-niswan (women's right) bill ki kamyabi par mubarak baad qabool kariey.

ek bil haqooq-e-mardan (men's right) bhi bana dain, nawazish ho gi.

piney pilaney key liey bari tangi hoti hey.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## AliFarooq

lol thanxs got it now, it just i hard understanding the bid words


----------



## AliFarooq



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salik

.
.
This is called...very very Pakistani...
.
.


----------



## yarmook

lolz good ones


----------



## Xeric

Some more...







Poor chaps...as a serious note it's not at all their fault!!




But still it's Pakistan "Pulce"..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Awesome

enigma947 said:


> Some more...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor chaps...as a serious note it's not at all their fault!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But still it's Pakistan "Pulce"..


Morons sleeping on duty!

Sab ki khaal utaarni chahiye.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric

Asim Aquil said:


> Morons sleeping on duty!
> 
> Sab ki khaal utaarni chahiye.



Lolzzzz....

But atleast the 'Kokkars' are performing their duties well!!


----------



## Awesome

Kukkars are having a party up there.


----------



## Awesome

AliFarooq said:


> kHrk8f7lBvA[/media] - Telenor Vs Phatan


Chalo at least he made the sale!


----------



## Xeric

You don't need common sense to understand this one...!!

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Xeric

This went on air when there was the rumor about that cell phones would explode if you will attend a call from a specific number....






Who says we need IMF!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Salik

Asim Aquil said:


> Morons sleeping on duty!
> 
> Sab ki khaal utaarni chahiye.





Theyve just come from the duty. Our police isn't that badAsim bhai

Picture out of context in fact....


----------



## Awesome

enigma947 said:


> You don't need common sense to understand this one...!!


Jese ke begum purisraar par hi doosra aata hai...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric



Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## paritosh

cant understand urdu...but do you guys remember the classic 'check flag' case?




that was very funny...!
someone from the welcoming authority must have googled what a 'czech flag'
looks like and ended up getting the 'check flag'!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## dabong1

I cant forget a school i saw in mirpur with the title "The best englesh school" outside the front entrance.


Please could someone translate the urdu on the pics.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Xeric

enigma947 said:


> You don't need common sense to understand this one...!!


i can give this one a try...


World Population Day-2004
*
Honey! Unless this one (the kid) goes to school, the second one is not coming*

Ministry of Population Welfare-Islamabad

P.S i tried to translate this thing word to word(which is wrong), but i never wanted to make it a prose.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RescueRanger




----------



## Salik

enigma947 said:


>





In fact seedha ooper..

Straight into heavens


----------



## Xeric

paritosh said:


> cant understand urdu...but do you guys remember the classic 'check flag' case?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that was very funny...!
> someone from the welcoming authority must have googled what a 'czech flag'
> looks like and ended up getting the 'check flag'!!!



Lollzz..i cant believe this!!

That's why i Love My Pakistan!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hassanr74

TRUE HEHEHEHE


----------



## Rafael

I know this has been posted in jokes thread before, but have a loot at it once more!


----------



## A.Rahman

dabong1 said:


> I cant forget a school i saw in mirpur with the title "The best englesh school" outside the front entrance.
> 
> 
> Please could someone translate the urdu on the pics.



http://www.defence.pk/forums/members-club/21512-why-i-love-my-pakistan.html#post299965

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Xeric

If i ever got hold of these buggers i'll ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Xeric

Poor guy.....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Xeric



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cheetah786

enigma947 said:


> If i ever got hold of these buggers i'll ...



good one which one of them is u

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Xeric

Cheetah786 said:


> good one which one of them is u



Trust me, Neither!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Xeric



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TOPGUN

Haha love it ! lol


----------



## Xeric

OOooppss!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Moin91



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AliFarooq

paritosh said:


> cant understand urdu...but do you guys remember the classic 'check flag' case?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that was very funny...!
> someone from the welcoming authority must have googled what a 'czech flag'
> looks like and ended up getting the 'check flag'!!!



rofl i saw that when i was in pakistan in 2006-2007

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Blossom

enigma947 said:


>




bohat hansi aa rhi hai mujhe...
not just at this one...at all the posts from enigma..
enigma ji tussi Lahori te nahi?

I witness all these "happenings" in Lahore.especially the rikshaw running-sign boards.lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blossom

enigma947 said:


>



hahhahahhahahahahahahahahahhaaha


----------



## Blossom

I remember once getting out of my car in Liberty and I saw this man (probably outsider) putting his hand on is heart and say "hayee Lahore Lahore aye"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Blossom

lol
"begum jab tak yeh school nahi jayega doosra nahi ayega"...jab tak doosra nahi jayega teesra kaisey ayega
Gosh! I cant believe they actually put up this one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric

ilovef16 said:


> bohat hansi aa rhi hai mujhe...
> not just at this one...at all the posts from enigma..
> enigma ji tussi Lahori te nahi?
> 
> I witness all these "happenings" in Lahore.especially the rikshaw running-sign boards.lol



Lolzzz..well thnx for the appreciation.

i m not lahori...

BTW i do have lots of reservations against Lahore and Lahoris


----------



## TOPGUN

Hahah wa wa lol love it hehe.


----------



## Xeric

ilovef16 said:


> lol
> "begum jab tak yeh school nahi jayega doosra nahi ayega"...jab tak doosra nahi jayega teesra kaisey ayega
> Gosh! I cant believe they actually put up this one.



Well they are really impossible!!

i still can't believe that this thing was hanging in the air!!

i still laugh on this one.


----------



## Xeric

ilovef16 said:


> I remember once getting out of my car in Liberty and I saw this man (probably outsider) putting his hand on is heart and say "hayee Lahore Lahore aye"



Probably the poor guy was stunned by the "beauty" he behold-ed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafael

yar how many posts does it take to become a senior member?

mujhey bhii banna hai senior member..........sir uthaa ke jeena chahta hun

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Patriot

raheel1 said:


> yar how many posts does it take to become a senior member?
> 
> mujhey bhii banna hai senior member..........sir uthaa ke jeena chahta hun


700+ you are near..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric

raheel1 said:


> yar how many posts does it take to become a senior member?
> 
> mujhey bhii banna hai senior member..........sir uthaa ke jeena chahta hun



Ranks:

2nd Lieutenent - 0 posts

Lieutenant - 25 posts

Captain - 100 posts

Major - 300 posts

Lt. Colonel - 700 posts

Colonel - 1200 posts

Brigadier - 1800 posts

Major General - 2500 posts

Lt. General - 3300 Posts

General - 4500 posts
Pakistan Defence Forum - Forum Rules

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AliFarooq

View attachment 1725
View attachment 1726


a 18 story building being build in lahore on khota power

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BelligerentPacifist

Never underestimate the arse.


----------



## Xeric

Off Topic..but i do see some common issues!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Xeric

Another one...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blossom

lol.looks like snoopy.snoop doggy dog


----------



## Xeric

i m sure many of us have the same problem...


----------



## AliFarooq

3qLgex5cIas[/media] - Must Watch Very Funny Video from Pakistan - Ainda Na Dekhoun


----------



## Xeric

Ok atlast...here comes mother of allll....

Its THE favorite, the greatest...







i sure do LOVE My Pakistan!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## osamaziadxb

enigma947 said:


> Ok atlast...here comes mother of allll....
> 
> Its THE favorite, the greatest...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i sure do LOVE My Pakistan!!!



hahahahoohoo...what a blunder
love u Pakistan..u Rock in every field

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Xeric



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Xeric




----------



## Beskar



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Xeric



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beskar

Desi Menu! Garlic and Vegetable ****! LOL!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric




----------



## Xeric




----------



## Xeric



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric

Aik larki free


----------



## Xeric

SpellBEE contest!!!!!!!!
lolzzzz...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## araz

enigma947 said:


> Aik larki free



Wow Where did you get this gem from.Tiggay elaqay mein behtareen tassalee buksh Kaam..Really could not stop laughing.
Araz


----------



## Xeric

Chicken Kisses..!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## metalfalcon

Oh mann that was so funny, Just cant stop Laughing.


----------



## metalfalcon

enigma947 said:


> Aik larki free



This beauty Parlour is getting Lot of customers no wonder because of their *UNIQUE SPECIAL OFFER OF ONE GIRL FREE WITH EVERY BRIDE.

*


----------



## DarkStar

OUCH!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dbc

lol why do they hate Denmark?


----------



## AliFarooq

^^^
This was a protest against denmark, for allowing a newspaper to post cartoons of Prophet Mohammad (PBUH).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric

araz said:


> Wow Where did you get this gem from.Tiggay elaqay mein behtareen tassalee buksh Kaam..Really could not stop laughing.
> Araz





metalfalcon said:


> This beauty Parlour is getting Lot of customers no wonder because of their *UNIQUE SPECIAL OFFER OF ONE GIRL FREE WITH EVERY BRIDE.
> 
> *


Actually sirs, what they wanted to say is that with every bridal makeup they are going to do another gals makeup for free, but something had gone wrong drastically!!


----------



## Xeric

Die you #@!%....!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## afriend

enigma947 said:


> Die you #@!%....!!!



Good Luck Hair Saloon.. what kinda of name is that..!!!!!! Hhehe i wouldnt go into that saloon just to try my Luck ..!!!!! You go for triming your beard you might come out bald.. You know as they say all depends on our Good Luck...!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AliFarooq

^^^
Its not the hair salon, it's the people that make the signs.


----------



## Xeric

i am getting admission in this one!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## duhastmish

*Foreign Policy magazine ranks Zardari fifth biggest loser in World *



Asif Ali Zardari, who, after the 27th December tragedy of murder of Mohtarma Benazir Bhutto, was bestowed with accidental leadership, could not prove himself to be able to come to expectations of the people and his unpopularity has touched to a level that Foreign Policy Magazine has given him the honour of being included in the list of World Biggest Losers.

As per Foreign Policy Magazine, Asif Ali Zardari is at Number 5 in this prestigious list of distinguished personalities. The Magazine describes Zardari&#8217;s personality in the following words:

&#8220;Zardari was known to be a bad guy long before he became Pakistan&#8217;s president. Many of the closest friends of his late wife, Benazir Bhutto, could not stand him. Now, as it turns out, neither can most of the Pakistani people. Locked in a bitter struggle with opposition leader Nawaz Sharif, Zardari showed his weakness by capitulating to demands to reinstate Pakistan&#8217;s former Chief Justice per Sharif&#8217;s demands. Now in a desperate attempt to reassert control of his own party he may be plotting the ouster of his Prime Minister according to Indian press reports. He&#8217;s on the ropes, his opposition is gaining strength, and meanwhile fraught, dangerous, complex Pakistan is hardly being governed at all.&#8221;
*
http://rothkopf.foreignpolicy.com/posts/2009/03/20/the_worlds_biggest_losers*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AliFarooq

disappointed he should have been at number 1...
can i get the link plz, so i can see whops num 1,2,3 and 4.


----------



## Xeric

Her kisam ki aag.....!!!


----------



## Xeric

SpellBee Contest-II


----------



## AliFarooq

Im starting to get the impression that they think its cool to spell something wrong, or spelling something wrong they can attract more eyes.


----------



## Xeric

AliFarooq said:


> Im starting to get the impression that they think its cool to spell something wrong, or spelling something wrong they can attract more eyes.



Ya that might be a possibility!
Otherwise we are famous for short cuts and '_jogards'_


----------



## umeed alam

enigma947 said:


> Her kisam ki aag.....!!!




Really?
Kia dil ke aag k liye be?


----------



## Xeric

umeed alam said:


> Really?
> Kia dil ke aag k liye be?



Exactly!
Try at will....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umeed alam

enigma947 said:


> Exactly!
> Try at will....



Tried but failed.
Still lotsssssssss of anger


----------



## AliFarooq




----------



## AliFarooq



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## umeed alam

What sort of enjoyment is this?
These r the sacred places n this sort of enjoyment should b prohibited on these places.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric




----------



## AliFarooq




----------



## All-Green

For those who can read Urdu...A subtle edition to change Zong's advertisement into something quite different

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beskar

On Enigma's request, here they are! 





Free larki? How can someone turn down that deal? 



Atom 'Bumb' siri paye 



12 Years of education in 60 days? Damn we're awesome!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beskar

Pentium IV! Now only for 399 rs per KILO! 



Copyrights? No thank you!



Open 25 hours!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blossom

^^^^^^^^^^hahhahhahahahhahahahahahahahahaa


----------



## Blossom

where the heck do they manage to bring that extra one hour.
OPEN 25 hours

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## All-Green

Behold...the dreaded Order of the Phoenix Wizards!!!

This was taken on Lahore to Islamabad Motorway (M2) and not on the "Lord of the rings" movie set

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beskar

Hightech brick transporting equipment. Keyboard optional 



Now if this isn't 'Justice for all', then what is? 



Enlightened Moderation? 



Sounds like a FUN place lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beskar

Pak cheen dosti zindabaad!



Munni Nashay mein hai? lol



Weed and it's Ironic behaviour lol



Are they selling Mobile connections or munitions?


----------



## Beskar

JIN KI SUHAG RAAT LOL! 



Discount 100&#37;!



Reliable furniture, I'd give em that lol!



Hell yes!



Doodh dainay wala bakra?!?! I'm sure they messed up some procedures LOL!


----------



## Beskar

Multi-tasking is the key to success! 4 Business's in one!



You don't MESS with Punjab Police 



No caption required

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beskar

Special offer! Don't forget to get your free 1.5 litre Pepsi with a new mobile connection!


----------



## duhastmish




----------



## duhastmish

do these people know the meaning of the name of their firm ????


----------



## Luftwaffe



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric

People please refrain from repeating the posts.

Much of the pics added are already on the thread.

Thnx for the new additions anywaz.


----------



## Beskar

enigma947 said:


> People please refrain from repeating the posts.
> 
> Much of the pics added are already on the thread.
> 
> Thnx for the new additions anywaz.



Are you talking to me or Duhast? Because I don't think I reposted any Image. Anyway, Enjoy these 
-------------------------

Wow, they must be REALLY good. Good enough to DIE for?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beskar

I always wanted to have a chumi served with egg fried rice

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Xeric

Bezerk said:


> Are you talking to me or Duhast? Because I don't think I reposted any Image. Anyway, Enjoy these
> -------------------------



Yaar, One pic each in post# 112, 113 and 114, and the pics in post #116,122 n 123 are already posted.

Or ya want me to quote the earlier posts


----------



## Xeric

Making the most of it..

Who said we need cars and tailors..


----------



## Xeric

Scary Movie........Pakistani Version....


----------



## Xeric

Anyone looking for babes..???!!!
You got to the right place

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric




----------



## apostate

^^hahaha


----------



## Xeric

Gharailoo kaam kaaj and Bakardar!!


----------



## Xeric

*Subject: WHY PAKISTANIS ARE EASY TO IDENTIFY*
*
1. Everything you eat is savoured in garlic, onion
and tomatoes.

2.You try and reuse gift wrappers, gift boxes, and
of course aluminium foil.

3. You are always standing next to the two
largest size suitcases at the Airport.

4. You arrive one or two hours late to a party - and
think it's normal.

5. You peel the stamps off letters that the Postal
Service missed to stamp.

6. You recycle Wedding Gifts, Birthday Gifts and
Anniversary Gifts.7. You name your children in rhythms
(example, Shameem, Naeem, Nazia, Shaziza etc.)

8. All your children have pet names, which sound
nowhere close to their real names.

9. You take snacks anywhere it says 'No Food
Allowed'

10. You talk for an hour at the front door when leaving
some one's house.

11. You load up the family car with as many
people as possible.

12.You use plastic to cover anything new
in your house whether it's the remote control, VCR, or
new couch.

13. Your parents tell you not to care what your
friends think, but they won't let you do certain things
because of what the other 'Uncles and Aunties' will
think.

14. You buy and display crockery, which is never
used. as it is meant for a special occasion that never
happens.

15. You use a vinyl table cloth on your kitchen
table.

16. You use grocery bags to hold
garbage.

17. You keep leftover food in your fridge in as many
numbers of bowls as possible.

18. Your kitchen shelf is full of
jars, varieties of bowls and plastic utensils (got free with
purchase of other stuff)

19. You carry a stash of your own food whenever you travel
(and travel means any car ride longer than 15
minutes).

20. You own a rice cooker or a pressure
cooker.

21. You fight over who pays the dinner
bill.

22. You live with your parents
and you are 40 years old. (And they prefer it that way).

23. You don't use measuring cups when cooking.

24. You never learnt how to stand in a queue.

25. You can only travel if there are 5 persons at
least to see you off or
receive you whether you are travelling by bus, train or
plane.

26. You only make long distance calls after
11pm

27. Your conversation is laced with with constant
references to God even while talking about the most mundane
and insignificant matters.

28. You call an older person you
never met before Uncle or Auntie.

29. When your parents meet a stranger and talk for a few
minutes, you discover another distant cousin.

30. You have bed sheets on your sofas so as to keep them
from getting dirty.

31. Its embarrassing if you're invited to a
wedding with less than 600 people.

32. You have drinking glasses made of steel.

33. You have mastered the art of bargaining in shopping.

34. You don't engage in dialogue. You don't pay the
slightest attention what the other person is saying. You
impatiently wait for them to stop speaking so you can
blurt out your piece.

35. You have strong opinions on everything under the sun.
But when it comes to decision making, you allow issues to
reach a crisis point and panic set in before you decide to
act.*

*Author: A Proud Pakistani*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AliFarooq

Rofl, a job well done by the author.

add these one's to the list.

-They really care about what other (friends and family)think of them.

-They want you follow foot steps of what other people are doing.

-They either want u to be a doctor or an engineer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## x_man



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## x_man

Found this old pic and someone penned down the remarks ... ONLY IN PAKISTAN...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bill Longley

lol

it shows we are zinda dil nation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric

Which one is you??


----------



## x_man

enigma947 said:


> Which one is you??



None...

One of the guys in the pic send me this last year and thought it was funny...so here its is..


----------



## Blossom

AliFarooq said:


> They either want u to be a doctor or an engineer.



absolutely right!
*sigh*


----------



## messenger

enigma947 said:


> *Subject: WHY PAKISTANIS ARE EASY TO IDENTIFY*
> *
> 1. Everything you eat is savoured in garlic, onion
> and tomatoes.
> 
> 2.You try and reuse gift wrappers, gift boxes, and
> of course aluminium foil.
> 
> 3. You are always standing next to the two
> largest size suitcases at the Airport.
> 
> 4. You arrive one or two hours late to a party - and
> think it's normal.
> 
> 5. You peel the stamps off letters that the Postal
> Service missed to stamp.
> 
> 6. You recycle Wedding Gifts, Birthday Gifts and
> Anniversary Gifts.7. You name your children in rhythms
> (example, Shameem, Naeem, Nazia, Shaziza etc.)
> 
> 8. All your children have pet names, which sound
> nowhere close to their real names.
> 
> 9. You take snacks anywhere it says 'No Food
> Allowed'
> 
> 10. You talk for an hour at the front door when leaving
> some one's house.
> 
> 11. You load up the family car with as many
> people as possible.
> 
> 12.You use plastic to cover anything new
> in your house whether it's the remote control, VCR, or
> new couch.
> 
> 13. Your parents tell you not to care what your
> friends think, but they won't let you do certain things
> because of what the other 'Uncles and Aunties' will
> think.
> 
> 14. You buy and display crockery, which is never
> used. as it is meant for a special occasion that never
> happens.
> 
> 15. You use a vinyl table cloth on your kitchen
> table.
> 
> 16. You use grocery bags to hold
> garbage.
> 
> 17. You keep leftover food in your fridge in as many
> numbers of bowls as possible.
> 
> 18. Your kitchen shelf is full of
> jars, varieties of bowls and plastic utensils (got free with
> purchase of other stuff)
> 
> 19. You carry a stash of your own food whenever you travel
> (and travel means any car ride longer than 15
> minutes).
> 
> 20. You own a rice cooker or a pressure
> cooker.
> 
> 21. You fight over who pays the dinner
> bill.
> 
> 22. You live with your parents
> and you are 40 years old. (And they prefer it that way).
> 
> 23. You don't use measuring cups when cooking.
> 
> 24. You never learnt how to stand in a queue.
> 
> 25. You can only travel if there are 5 persons at
> least to see you off or
> receive you whether you are travelling by bus, train or
> plane.
> 
> 26. You only make long distance calls after
> 11pm
> 
> 27. Your conversation is laced with with constant
> references to God even while talking about the most mundane
> and insignificant matters.
> 
> 28. You call an older person you
> never met before Uncle or Auntie.
> 
> 29. When your parents meet a stranger and talk for a few
> minutes, you discover another distant cousin.
> 
> 30. You have bed sheets on your sofas so as to keep them
> from getting dirty.
> 
> 31. Its embarrassing if you're invited to a
> wedding with less than 600 people.
> 
> 32. You have drinking glasses made of steel.
> 
> 33. You have mastered the art of bargaining in shopping.
> 
> 34. You don't engage in dialogue. You don't pay the
> slightest attention what the other person is saying. You
> impatiently wait for them to stop speaking so you can
> blurt out your piece.
> 
> 35. You have strong opinions on everything under the sun.
> But when it comes to decision making, you allow issues to
> reach a crisis point and panic set in before you decide to
> act.*
> 
> *Author: A Proud Pakistani*



hahahahahhahaha . 10 , 24 , 33 was hillarious . many of them can be applied to indians a well .


----------



## Xeric

messenger said:


> hahahahahhahaha . 10 , 24 , 33 was hillarious . many of them can be applied to indians a well .



Well this can also be true for other Sub Continental nations as Nepal, Bangladesh, Bhutan etc etc, but WE proudly take the lead

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Xeric

She looks guud in pink!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Xeric



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## SecularHumanist

^^   Good one!


----------



## Xeric



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Xeric



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric




----------



## xebex




----------



## xebex

I like this thread guys. cheers.


----------



## xebex




----------



## xebex




----------



## xebex



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric

@xebex Thnx for liking the thrtead but please avoid putting up the sames pics over and again or posting the pics that someone have already posted.
Thnx and enjoy the thread

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xebex




----------



## xebex

xeric said:


> @xebex Thnx for liking the thrtead but please avoid putting up the sames pics over and again or posting the pics that someone have already posted.
> Thnx and enjoy the thread



sorry man, i didnt noticed the McDonald's pic somebody already posted. anyways i will keep an eye on what u just informed me. thanks.


----------



## xebex



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xebex




----------



## xebex




----------



## xebex




----------



## Xeric



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xebex




----------



## xebex

I found this while searching for pakistani funny videos. I dunno whether this is from pakistan.enjoy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafael




----------



## Xeric



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Xeric



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AstanoshKhan

That's why I love my Pakistan and Pakistanis...they say good things to others but don't do it themselves...




xeric said:


> @xebex Thnx for liking the thrtead but please avoid putting up the sames pics over and again or posting the pics that someone have already posted.
> Thnx and enjoy the thread






Bezerk said:


> Atom 'Bumb' siri paye

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Xeric

aasimtom said:


> That's why I love my Pakistan and Pakistanis...they say good things to others but don't do it themselves...



Oooops my bad the pic never showed up!

Many doesnt i have to activate all the scripts in firefox to see that one.

Thnx for reminding though!!

Here's the proof!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Xeric



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hyde

great job, i liked this thread






IT Managers Office

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## owais.usmani

*Pakistani "many sawari"*

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Xeric



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hyde

post 171 is really funny

some of the pics are great

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric

English getting screwed like hell!

This is what it says on the bottle:
"COLA a water so pure we promise there is nothing but* crips,* clean *refresment *_in _ahead and enjoy _a_ great _tasting_"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Awesome

We don't have shanakhti alamat in the English NIC, I first got mine made in Urdu without knowing OPs need the English one.


----------



## digitaltiger

Asim Aquil said:


> We don't have shanakhti alamat in the English NIC, I first got mine made in Urdu without knowing OPs need the English one.



What is this by the way???


----------



## Durran3

Must Watch... Absolutely Hysterical

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## owais.usmani

*say hello to our future leader*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric

Asim Aquil said:


> We don't have shanakhti alamat in the English NIC, I first got mine made in Urdu without knowing OPs need the English one.



i think OPs have to get the Urdu CNIC before applying for NICOP. This is stupid. The dude should get the urdu one first and then again get the one in English made.

And you dont have the ID amrk on NICOP? i didnt know that.


----------



## Khalids

> And you dont have the ID amrk on NICOP? i didnt know that.


 Thats why OPs have to get an Urdu ID first. *To have an identification mark.*


----------



## Xeric

Khalids said:


> Thats why OPs have to get an Urdu ID first. *To have an identification mark.*



You got that right!

The sure know how to handle these OPs...lollzz

i know it is hell for OPs to get their PPs and other documentations abroad, it's terrible.


----------



## Xeric



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Spring Onion

Hurry up enrolled and we guarantee you will end up in front of the board


----------



## Xeric

A Pakistani Love Letter:

Please take some time read this gem of writings!!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Skywalker

xeric said:


> A Pakistani Love Letter:
> 
> Please take some time read this gem of writings!!



dont tell me it was your personal love letter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric

Skywalker said:


> dont tell me it was your personal love letter.



Oh come one, i have been better than this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MastanKhan

xeric said:


>





Guys,

You really didnot understand that sign. Originally the parking sign got posted lower---people couldnot see it---they asked for a new sign to be posted---so the dept crossed out the old one---and put a new sign higher up for people to see----it was so simple in logic---.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## faisal4pro

*I love mah Great Pakistan!*


----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kursed

Saw this on one of the fliers that they give you about new restaurants in the area. =) Check the details... =P

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## courageneverdies

Who are you guys? Where do you get this stuff bro, its awesome. Great. O tussi kaun log o yar.

GREAT. Loved it and yes just fell of my seat laughing.  (Exaggeration)

KIT Over

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## owais.usmani

courageneverdies said:


> *Who are you guys?* Where do you get this stuff bro, its awesome. Great. O tussi kaun log o yar.
> 
> GREAT. Loved it and yes just fell of my seat laughing.  (Exaggeration)
> 
> KIT Over



We are just a bunch of crazy lo'cos who love their country a little too much.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## owais.usmani

*This was published in the Karachi edition of Daily Dawn (the classified/advertisement portion on Sundays). Unbelievable!!!!!*

​

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

kursed said:


> Saw this on one of the fliers that they give you about new restaurants in the area. =) Check the details... =P



Whats funny about this one it kinda made me want to eat something 

But wow how much prices have incresed you could get a bun kabab for like 10 rupees-20 rupees ...once upon a time in my life time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## paritosh

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Whats funny about this one it kinda made me want to eat something
> 
> But wow how much prices have incresed you could get a bun kabab for like 10 rupees-20 rupees ...once upon a time in my life time



you surely don't wanna eat and pay for a _regular C0ck _ now do you mate?
p.s:-o knowledgeable mods! c0ck or rooster is a bird too...!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## owais.usmani

There are many funny pictures posted in this thread but *nothing can beat this one:*

​


----------



## Wingman

xeric said:


> Enjoy!



the names and telephone numbers are also given just below the name "khooji Kuttay" people may wonder who actually are "khooji Kuttay"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wingman

Hanging Gardens

Hanging Donkeys


----------



## Wingman

xeric said:


> Trust me, Neither!



And Trust me You are taking the picture


----------



## Wingman

osamaziadxb said:


> hahahahoohoo...what a blunder
> love u Pakistan..u Rock in every field



Dont tell me, sentence would be like this:

" We Condom; the attacks on...."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MastanKhan

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Whats funny about this one it kinda made me want to eat something
> 
> But wow how much prices have incresed you could get a bun kabab for like 10 rupees-20 rupees ...once upon a time in my life time



Hi,

You missed the emphasis on the ****----he wanted to say coke


----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## owais.usmani




----------



## Moin91

owais.usmani said:


>



yeh tu kuch bhi nhi hy..... abhi aap ne Asall Tamasha dekha kahan hy ???  Karachi meyn tu har dosri bas ka yahi haal hota hy....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## owais.usmani

Moin91 said:


> yeh tu kuch bhi nhi hy..... abhi aap ne Asall Tamasha dekha kahan hy ???  Karachi meyn tu har dosri bas ka yahi haal hota hy....



Asal tamasha nahi dekha????? Brother I travel like this almost everyday!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moin91

owais.usmani said:


> Asal tamasha nahi dekha????? Brother I travel like this almost everyday!!!



arey meyn ne dekha hi nhi..... App tu Karachi meyn hi rahtay ho...... 
Asal Tamasha se mera matlab yeh tha k Buses tu Is se bhi ziada Over loaded hoi hoti heyn......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## owais.usmani

Moin91 said:


> arey meyn ne dekha hi nhi..... App tu Karachi meyn hi rahtay ho......
> Asal Tamasha se mera matlab yeh tha k *Buses tu Is se bhi ziada Over loaded hoi hoti heyn......*



tell me about it........


----------



## Wingman

owais.usmani said:


> There are many funny pictures posted in this thread but *nothing can beat this one:*
> 
> ​



I am grieved to see him rolling over the road

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faisal4pro

*A splendid marvel!

Beautiful View!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faisal4pro

*7th Avenue - Islamabad



*


----------



## faisal4pro

*Daman-e-Koh - Islamabad*

View attachment 5d72699a8335aea6cc94e098514e5d34.jpg​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faisal4pro

*Peer-Sohava Road

Manal Restaurant

Islamabad*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faisal4pro

*Peer-Sohava Road - Islamabad*




​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faisal4pro

*Rawal Lake - Islamabad*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chanakyaa

faisal4pro said:


> *Peer-Sohava Road - Islamabad*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Awesome Scenery.


----------



## faisal4pro

XiNiX said:


> Awesome Scenery.


*thanks buddy! it is not taken by me! my photographer friend grabbed it for me!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## klez15

hai! every one!!! is there in any real soldier???


----------



## SSG VIPER

xeric said:


>



ITS INDIAN IMAO man cow on a bike hahahahah go india go

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sajan

SSG VIPER said:


> ITS INDIAN IMAO man cow on a bike hahahahah go india go



From the no:plate registration of that bike its sure that this pic is not from India..


----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## deathfromabove



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hembo

*Unbelievable!!! I thought these all are only Indian traits!!! Including AliFarooq's additions.. Pakka 100% Indian traits....* 



xeric said:


> *Subject: WHY PAKISTANIS ARE EASY TO IDENTIFY*
> *
> 1. Everything you eat is savoured in garlic, onion
> and tomatoes.
> 
> 2.You try and reuse gift wrappers, gift boxes, and
> of course aluminium foil.
> 
> 3. You are always standing next to the two
> largest size suitcases at the Airport.
> 
> 4. You arrive one or two hours late to a party - and
> think it's normal.
> 
> 5. You peel the stamps off letters that the Postal
> Service missed to stamp.
> 
> 6. You recycle Wedding Gifts, Birthday Gifts and
> Anniversary Gifts.7. You name your children in rhythms
> (example, Shameem, Naeem, Nazia, Shaziza etc.)
> 
> 8. All your children have pet names, which sound
> nowhere close to their real names.
> 
> 9. You take snacks anywhere it says 'No Food
> Allowed'
> 
> 10. You talk for an hour at the front door when leaving
> some one's house.
> 
> 11. You load up the family car with as many
> people as possible.
> 
> 12.You use plastic to cover anything new
> in your house whether it's the remote control, VCR, or
> new couch.
> 
> 13. Your parents tell you not to care what your
> friends think, but they won't let you do certain things
> because of what the other 'Uncles and Aunties' will
> think.
> 
> 14. You buy and display crockery, which is never
> used. as it is meant for a special occasion that never
> happens.
> 
> 15. You use a vinyl table cloth on your kitchen
> table.
> 
> 16. You use grocery bags to hold
> garbage.
> 
> 17. You keep leftover food in your fridge in as many
> numbers of bowls as possible.
> 
> 18. Your kitchen shelf is full of
> jars, varieties of bowls and plastic utensils (got free with
> purchase of other stuff)
> 
> 19. You carry a stash of your own food whenever you travel
> (and travel means any car ride longer than 15
> minutes).
> 
> 20. You own a rice cooker or a pressure
> cooker.
> 
> 21. You fight over who pays the dinner
> bill.
> 
> 22. You live with your parents
> and you are 40 years old. (And they prefer it that way).
> 
> 23. You don't use measuring cups when cooking.
> 
> 24. You never learnt how to stand in a queue.
> 
> 25. You can only travel if there are 5 persons at
> least to see you off or
> receive you whether you are travelling by bus, train or
> plane.
> 
> 26. You only make long distance calls after
> 11pm
> 
> 27. Your conversation is laced with with constant
> references to God even while talking about the most mundane
> and insignificant matters.
> 
> 28. You call an older person you
> never met before Uncle or Auntie.
> 
> 29. When your parents meet a stranger and talk for a few
> minutes, you discover another distant cousin.
> 
> 30. You have bed sheets on your sofas so as to keep them
> from getting dirty.
> 
> 31. Its embarrassing if you're invited to a
> wedding with less than 600 people.
> 
> 32. You have drinking glasses made of steel.
> 
> 33. You have mastered the art of bargaining in shopping.
> 
> 34. You don't engage in dialogue. You don't pay the
> slightest attention what the other person is saying. You
> impatiently wait for them to stop speaking so you can
> blurt out your piece.
> 
> 35. You have strong opinions on everything under the sun.
> But when it comes to decision making, you allow issues to
> reach a crisis point and panic set in before you decide to
> act.*
> 
> *Author: A Proud Pakistani*


----------



## SSG VIPER

sajan said:


> From the no:plate registration of that bike its sure that this pic is not from India..[/QUOT
> Neither from pakistan bro looks like bengladesh or ur region do dont use numbers as alphabits for our plats

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SSG VIPER

self delete


----------



## owais.usmani

*Don't ask me to explain what he is doing...... *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kompromat

*Don't ask me to explain what he is doing...... *[/QUOTE]


Dont get angary bro he is just doing the right thing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Balance

owais.usmani said:


> [B]Don't ask me to explain what he is doing...... [/B]:angry::angry::hitwall::hitwall::disagree:[/quote]
> 
> Seems like he's peeing under Masala Biryani! :woot: :lol:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## owais.usmani

Balance said:


> Seems like he's peeing under Masala Biryani!



Thank you for not asking me..........


----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kompromat

^^  

man not asking ya but tell me where do you get this hilarious stuff??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## owais.usmani

Black blood said:


> ^^
> 
> man not asking ya but tell me where do you get this hilarious stuff??



you have seen nothing yet bro......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

owais.usmani said:


> you have seen nothing yet bro......



I have sent that cop piss pics to my mates... hahha man those blokes were rolling on the floor with hands on their stomach 

good work.. hope to see some more

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FlyingEagle

check this one

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Xeric

dreamer said:


> And Trust me You are taking the picture



No i am not, seriously.

But, wouldnt have missed the chance if i had got one!


----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

FlyingEagle said:


> check this one
> 
> I have been giving arguments about Pakistani talent on my youtube channel on this video
> 
> I told an indian that just think this is what we can do on a Rikshaw , just imagine what would we do on an F-16

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aboutimeee

Black blood said:


>



wow black blood these r really beautiful, r these places in pakistan? and if yes plz can u or anyone else tell me were in pakistan.

thnx aboutimeee

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FlyingEagle

Black blood said:


> FlyingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> check this one
> 
> I have been giving arguments about Pakistani talent on my youtube channel on this video
> 
> I told an indian that just think this is what we can do on a Rikshaw , just imagine what would we do on an F-16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We rule both the limits
Click to expand...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oriental soul

anseliamerlaikum
who can tell me whats the meaning of the sentence write on that board ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mjnaushad

owais.usmani said:


>


If the suspect try to escape what will happen to this police man pants.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wingman

Black blood said:


> FlyingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> check this one
> 
> I have been giving arguments about Pakistani talent on my youtube channel on this video
> 
> I told an indian that just think this is what we can do on a Rikshaw , just imagine what would we do on an F-16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They Know the facts
Click to expand...


----------



## owais.usmani




----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## owais.usmani

*BUM BLAST!!!! *

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Xeric

Thanks everybody for keeping this thread alive, i thought soon there wouldnt much be left to make us love our Pakistan, but guess what...we are still lovin it!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## owais.usmani

xeric said:


> Thanks everybody for keeping this thread alive, i thought soon there wouldnt much be left to make us love our Pakistan, but guess what...we are still lovin it!!



I have loads of material still left, so sit tight and keep loving Pakistan. 

This thread ain't going nowhere!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Xeric

But let's not repeat previously posted pics.


----------



## Omar1984

aboutimeee said:


> wow black blood these r really beautiful, r these places in pakistan? and if yes plz can u or anyone else tell me were in pakistan.
> 
> thnx aboutimeee



It's Northern Pakistan. Skardu, Swat, Gilgit-Baltistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## U-571

kabuter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AliFarooq

U-571 said:


> kabuter



 o was tryin o figure out what was written on there


----------



## Wingman

owais.usmani said:


> I have loads of material still left, so sit tight and keep loving Pakistan.
> 
> This thread ain't going nowhere!!!



DO (send) MORE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Windjammer

---------- Post added at 03:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:01 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## owais.usmani

*If only I get my hands on the producer of this crap........... *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Srinivas

owais.usmani said:


> *If only I get my hands on the producer of this crap........... *


 what is wrong in that poster?


----------



## owais.usmani

sukhoi_30MKI said:


> what is wrong in that poster?



not the poster, its the movie that I am angry about.

You need to watch it to understand what is wrong with it.  

But then again, I won't recommend you watching it; it won't be a good experience!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## owais.usmani




----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## owais.usmani




----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## owais.usmani




----------



## Srinivas

owais.usmani said:


> not the poster, its the movie that I am angry about.
> 
> You need to watch it to understand what is wrong with it.
> 
> But then again, I won't recommend you watching it; it won't be a good experience!


----------



## Srinivas

NIce pics owais 
I wonder how much collection you have?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## owais.usmani

sukhoi_30MKI said:


> NIce pics owais
> I wonder how much collection you have?



only a lot!!


----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## owais.usmani




----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wingman

Is it possible??


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chanakyaa

Very Colourful Pics .
The Pic of the boy shooting balloons is so cute.


----------



## vsdoc

dreamer said:


>



In India we call this du-nalli.

Cheers, Doc


----------



## Wingman

XiNiX said:


> Very Colourful Pics .
> The Pic of the boy shooting balloons is so cute.



Yeah target so close

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Huda

real pakistan


----------



## owais.usmani




----------



## owais.usmani

View attachment 2b67f86f8a7115644b96f5416e6a15cd.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adios Amigo

owais.usmani said:


>



got to give some credit to the driver for his superb driving skills more over for his courage by doing it infront of the law.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TOPGUN

adeos amigo said:


> got to give some credit to the driver for his superb driving skills more over for his courage by doing it infront of the law.



Its Pakistan bro anything goes hahah.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Moin91



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

xeric said:


> More coming soon!



he was a terrier indeed

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

adeos amigo said:


> got to give some credit to the driver for his superb driving skills more over for his courage by doing it infront of the law.



5 people on a 70CC 4 stroke bike.....


impressive...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

i took these during a recent trip to lovely Lahore.


1.) I saw these ants fighting.....so i guess it isnt just humankind that is a little crazy nowdays in this subcontinent




2.) "Chanies"????? "Hot and Sarce" Soup?????????

Chinese?
Sour??!!




(i ended up trying some; it was damn good)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AliFarooq




----------



## Adios Amigo

Moin91 said:


>



the whole class is out on science/study trip somebuddy plz tell me what "BUNK" means


----------



## Windjammer

[IMG said:


> http://img98.imageshack.us/img98/8311/policefunny.jpg[/IM



There is prohibition on Tandem riding (Double Sawari),

No body said anything on 3,4, or five riding.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Sorry, double post.


----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Srinivas

owais.usmani said:


>



What is wrong with that bill?
Is it counterfeit or damaged?


----------



## Xeric

owais.usmani said:


>



WTF!!!!

Haji saab would mind alot...!!!!


------

Being the thread opener, i hereby declare the above quoted post MOTIWILMP!! (Mother of This Is Why I Love My Pakistan)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## owais.usmani

sukhoi_30MKI said:


> What is wrong with that bill?
> Is it counterfeit or damaged?



If you can read Urdu, read what is written there on the right hand side and you would know what is wrong with it!!!!!!!


----------



## Srinivas

owais.usmani said:


> If you can read Urdu, read what is written there on the right hand side and you would know what is wrong with it!!!!!!!


 I don't know urdu can u read it for me?


----------



## owais.usmani

xeric said:


> WTF!!!!
> 
> Haji saab would mind alot...!!!!
> 
> 
> ------
> 
> *Being the thread opener, i hereby declare the above quoted post MOTIWILMP!! (Mother of This Is Why I Love My Pakistan)*






On a serious note, I sure do hope that the kid spied on him and he got a big *GPL* at Haji Sahb's grave!!!


----------



## Xeric

sukhoi_30MKI said:


> I don't know urdu can u read it for me?



Ok, let me help you.

Now it is a Rs 100 note but it is also an 'invitation card' for a date (or something to that effect, i dont know).

Someone had made use of the note as a _rukka_.

The hand written script (roughly) translates like this:

"Jaan, i will wait for you at Haji Saab's grave tomorrow at 1200 O Clock, you can get rest of the details from this kid" (who brought you the note)!

i know i have killed the fun with the translation, but it'll give you some idea.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Srinivas

xeric said:


> Ok, let me help you.
> 
> Now it is a Rs 100 note but it is also an 'invitation card' for a date (or something to that effect, i dont know).
> 
> Someone had made use of the note as a _rukka_.
> 
> The hand written script (roughly) translates like this:
> 
> "Jaan, i will wait for you at Haji Saab's grave tomorrow at 1200 O Clock, you can get rest of the details from this kid" (who brought you the note)!
> 
> i know i have killed the fun with the translation, but it'll give you some idea.



I got it, indeed its funny. 

(seems there are lot of ways to invite for a date)


----------



## BBgunnedtheEagle

I cannot post urls right now, but I have been a long time reader of this site, and at the risk of sounding like a troll in general,

PLEASE TELL ME WHAT THIS IS ABOUT.

---------- Post added at 01:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:06 PM ----------

********.com/view?i=8cf_1260061718


----------



## FlyingEagle

xeric said:


> WTF!!!!
> 
> Haji saab would mind alot...!!!!
> 
> 
> ------
> 
> Being the thread opener, i hereby declare the above quoted post MOTIWILMP!! (Mother of This Is Why I Love My Pakistan)



Haji sb will enjoy this date by remembring his own days

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FlyingEagle



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BBgunnedtheEagle

The flogging above in my post appears gay.

I want an explanation, there are many countrymen there.

I hold PK in my heart but I am seeing nightmares.


----------



## sweet saifi

thts the reason
i love pakistan........


----------



## Kompromat

*@ owais usmani this is the most hilariously stupid thing i have ever seen  

Trust me it wasn't me  Cheers for posting*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Barrett



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AliFarooq

*The mother of alll*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

very funny


----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## owais.usmani

*Dewan-e-Rickshaw!!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## owais.usmani

*Extreme Engineering  Desi style *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## owais.usmani

*Shortage of electricity??? Who says!!! *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## owais.usmani

*Latest version of police mobile!!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## owais.usmani

*Rickshaw model 2010!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## owais.usmani

*We'll see about that!!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roby

owais.usmani said:


>



Is it allowed in Pakistan??


----------



## Moin91

Roby said:


> Is it allowed in Pakistan??



no not allowed..........


----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## owais.usmani




----------



## owais.usmani




----------



## vsdoc

I've noticed from the fotos here and elsewhere that while you guys seem to have the same cars as us, with a number of hi end brands and models, your motorcycles suck big time man.

Every motorcycle seems to be the Hero Honda CD100 type. Dont you guys have anything better? If not, why not? What do the middle class yuppies ride or aspire to? Or is it that after CD 100, straight to 4 wheels? No leisure/pleasure biking going on there (not talking about the sbk elite ..... but aam junta)?

Cheers, Doc


----------



## AliFarooq

vsdoc said:


> I've noticed from the fotos here and elsewhere that while you guys seem to have the same cars as us, with a number of hi end brands and models, your motorcycles suck big time man.
> 
> Every motorcycle seems to be the Hero Honda CD100 type. Dont you guys have anything better? If not, why not? What do the middle class yuppies ride or aspire to? Or is it that after CD 100, straight to 4 wheels? No leisure/pleasure biking going on there (not talking about the sbk elite ..... but aam junta)?
> 
> Cheers, Doc



yes our motorcycle industry sucks, they have been providing the same bikes for last 10 years, every year they change the graphics and increase the price by a 1000. after CD100 its CD125 and then 150. 

One of a few better looking bikes in pakistan.

CD125 Ravi piago







Honda CG125



Excel 125

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

well....people who ride sohrab cycles who save up, eventually get CD70 or CG125 Honda or Yamaha Royale 4 stroker. People who have those, eventually aim to get a Cuore or Corolla. Etc. etc.

common man uses bikes just for transport, not to do wheelies and zoom around at 240 km/h

Young lower/middle class youth are good at turning 125CC bike into reasonably quick bikes; they modify the handle bars, remove the fairings, get lighter rims, remove standard brakes and put in disc rotors, and removing other un-necessary components like head-lights, silensor and speedometer

for those who have the money, heavy bikes are very popular. Just go to Karachi or Lahore or twin cities or Peshawar --or even Abbotabad and you can find big presence of them. I know places in Peshawar where you can get grey market heavy bikes for super cheap.

Nowdays its cold and foggy. I have my 2nd hand Harley Davidson 1200R, which i brought from Istanbul last year. 


overall, good bikes scene. But you are more likely to see "common man" bikes such as these 100CC 4 strokers simply because there are more of them on the road. They make good transport for lower income people, and they dont take too much fuel.



here are some "fun" videos

















Majid Khan, One of the best Wheelie experts in Karachi















































i am not endorsing or encouraging above activities......for the record


traffic police have become very strict in Pakistan; now they take away your bike and/or imprison and challan you if you are caught doing wheelies on public roads....things have changed a lot...though on sundays or during national holiday like 14/08 you can see such things quite commonly

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AliFarooq

Those are made in pakistan, there are imported ones also


----------



## vsdoc

Here also the scene is not much different, though our bikes are probably a generation ahead (up to 250 cc). 

Then of course we have the WW-II vintage Royal Enfield Bullets which are 350 and 500 cc. Off late those too are getting modernized to a degree.

The SBK crowd here has been majorly traumatized off late thanks to customs raids all over the place ..... otherwise the grey market was booming here too, with bikes being shipped in as industrial machinery, etc. and assembled here.

Cheers, Doc


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

cc doesn't determine modernity. We had older and larger displacement bikes in 80s such as CD 200 which was v twin and had electric starter. But they weren't always reliable and they were oil burners. We don't really have indigenous base but we have Pakistani companies which market bikes but use components from China and Japan. Example would be Pak Hero and Sohrab 70, which are quite cheap. Those who can afford proper bikes go for imports, as they are easy to get here. Legally and illegally

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vsdoc

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> cc doesn't determine modernity.



Abu I am a biker too ..... and while what you say is true, it is equally true that there is no replacement for displacement, and I would rather have more power even if I have to nurse and coddle my bike, rather than ride these lunas.

As the market matures, and as the public becomes more discerning, and biking moves away from purely commuting to a niche segment who bike for pleasure (and commute in cages) and demand better more powerful machines, all manufacturers introduce one flagship model which is of higher capacity.

Unfortunately for us power hungry bikers, those jumps in cc are of test tube like volumes with each manufacturer pushing the bar by 5 cc extra and labeling the bike as an ALL NEW model and the best thing to have ever happened to Indian biking .....

Rest of the times, its new stickers, fancy plastics, mag wheels, or an extra valve or spark plug ....

Cheers, Doc


----------



## BlackenTheSky

some mentally retarted ppl are showing off on bikes...i am really against this wheeling and other things,wats the use of it.show off and self satisfaction or enjoyment,doing enjoyment by keeping your life in danger.it is stupid..ride on bike is really nice but this way ,neither of them will get money nor gf by doing this,only could get hospital bed or peace forever...


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

dez said:


> some mentally retarted ppl are showing off on bikes...i am really against this wheeling and other things,wats the use of it.show off and self satisfaction or enjoyment,doing enjoyment by keeping your life in danger.it is stupid..ride on bike is really nice but this way ,neither of them will get money nor gf by doing this,only could get hospital bed or peace forever...



yes i agree it is a dangerous practice; but some of the kids do it out of thrill and for the adrenaline. I remember in I was in Lahore in 1997 for independence day celebrations, and i saw 2 bikers doing zig-zag wheelies on Mall road, just before bridge leading to fortress stadium....then ended up colliding - one of the kids took heavy injury i dont even know if he survived.


this is geo news documentary on one of the wheelers; the ending is really heart-breaking

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

vsdoc said:


> I've noticed from the fotos here and elsewhere that while you guys seem to have the same cars as us, with a number of hi end brands and models, your motorcycles suck big time man.
> 
> Every motorcycle seems to be the Hero Honda CD100 type. Dont you guys have anything better? If not, why not? What do the middle class yuppies ride or aspire to? Or is it that after CD 100, straight to 4 wheels? No leisure/pleasure biking going on there (not talking about the sbk elite ..... but aam junta)?
> 
> Cheers, Doc



There is a whole thread attributed to super bikes in Pakistan.



http://www.defence.pk/forums/genera...164-superbikes-pakistan-pictures-feature.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## greatsequence

one of my friends brother had an accident while wheeling an "unluckily" he survived he is now on bed cant sit can not stand can not talk properly cant remember properly. 
The shock her mother suffered was very similar. She has stopped smiling ever since.
I hate these wheelers ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

ive had my fair share of 'spills'.......we used to ride around on GT road when spring came; i was the only one who wore leathers and helmet. I foolishly down-shifted on a curve, and it caused me to wobble and high-side. Bike spit me off like a water-melon seed! At the time, i had a 1997 TL1000 Suzuki V-twin. 

i dont regret this decision to wear helmet and gear

despite the measures, the road ate threw my denim jeans. Still got the road rash scars (on my ***, and legs). 

our common people dont have concept of motorcycle safety --and its most unfortunate. I could share all the dings and dents in my old helmet.

those damage would have been to my skull had i not worn it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vsdoc

Windjammer said:


> There is a whole thread attributed to super bikes in Pakistan.



We know you guys have superbikes buddy ..... we have a Indian forum called xbhp which has a big thread (I think by a pakistani biker) on Pakistani superbikers.

I was more interested in your aam junta bikes ..... cause 99% biker population of both our countries ride those.

If you have the money, then sky is the limit. 

Cheers, Doc


----------



## vsdoc

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> ive had my fair share of 'spills'.......we used to ride around on GT road when spring came; i was the only one who wore leathers and helmet. I foolishly down-shifted on a curve, and it caused me to wobble and high-side. Bike spit me off like a water-melon seed! At the time, i had a 1997 TL1000 Suzuki V-twin.
> 
> i dont regret this decision to wear helmet and gear
> 
> despite the measures, the road ate threw my denim jeans. Still got the road rash scars (on my ***, and legs).
> 
> our common people dont have concept of motorcycle safety --and its most unfortunate. I could share all the dings and dents in my old helmet.
> 
> those damage would have been to my skull had i not worn it



Absolutely 100% with you on this brother ..... I just somehow feel naked and incomplete if I do not have my jacket, boots, gloves and helmet on ..... even for a shortish ride.

Have a scar on my right shoulder, on my chin, a torn medial collateral ligament in my left knee, and couple of broken bones in my left foot as trophies from the spills I've had.  

Speaking of leathers, is it true that Pakistan supplies much of the pre-branded biking leathers to the big brands like Alpine Stars, Joe Rocket, Fieldsheer, etc.?

Cheers, Doc


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

well they say, if u ride motorbikes then you are bound to have a spill at one point or another.

It's best to be smart and always be prepared....there is no steel shell and chassis or airbags, seatbelts etc surrounding you. It's you and the ashphalt below. 

Best to be careful and be sensible. Have fun but be sensible. 

As for Pakistani gloves and leather products, yeah many sporting and other garments are made here. Sialkot is famous for its leather industries; along with surgical equipment and sporting goods.

For motorbikes, here are a few local firms 

Pakistan motorbike gloves - Pakistan motorbike gloves for sale, Pakistan motorbike gloves manufacturers suppliers selling online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## owais.usmani

*Straight from my University, MUST WATCH!!!! *

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Huda

hahahahahahahaha
This Is Why I Love My Pakistan!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Canaan

guys for us non pakistani, what do they say?


----------



## owais.usmani

*Bakra Restaurant!!!!*


----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## owais.usmani




----------



## owais.usmani




----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## owais.usmani

*.............and this Is not a Picture!!!*


----------



## owais.usmani




----------



## owais.usmani




----------



## owais.usmani




----------



## owais.usmani




----------



## Huda

reality .....................


----------



## owais.usmani




----------



## owais.usmani




----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## owais.usmani

*Translation please????*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adios Amigo

owais.usmani said:


> *Translation please????*



"Pukhtoon yar" written on the hand, probably name of the guy.

the rest of the poetry>


looking at the beautiful eyes was my mistake
burning myself in love was my mistake
each of my organ burned by the fire of hell
converting to kufar in blinded love was my mistake


guys i know i blew it but that was best i could come up for you in short time plus poetry cant be easily translated, so i hope you will pardon me for that. its only word to word translation

adiós

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## owais.usmani

*Mask of Zorro!!!!!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Barrett



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BelligerentPacifist

owais.usmani said:


>



Somebody doesn't have spellcheck in their text editor. They've misspelt &#1586;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606;&#1729;.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## owais.usmani

*Pak Army soldiers taking part in Anti-Gravity Exercises: *

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Xeric

owais.usmani said:


> *Pak Army soldiers taking part in Anti-Gravity Exercises: *



This should have been in the Pic of the Day thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## owais.usmani

xeric said:


> This should have been in the Pic of the Day thread.



ok sir gee I'll post it there too.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

hahahaha Owais saab good find.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Xeric

Popcorn:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Poop koon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Desert Fox

Nice..................................


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

it's not something to be proud of bro......especially nowdays.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

Canaan said:


> guys for us non pakistani, what do they say?




hmmm, what exactly do you mean?


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

owais.usmani said:


>



ahhh yes, very typical

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

i found this quite ironic....saw it on Pak-wheels website









Gas guzzling Lincoln stretch next to a Land Cruiser --both in front of a pro-environment sign!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TexasJohn

deleted.....


----------



## TexasJohn

What does it say, guys?


----------



## owais.usmani

TexasJohn said:


> What does it say, guys?



It says: *"Here guns are stored for a rent of 10 rupees per gun" *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## owais.usmani

I always wonder why our *politicians* look like this...................

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iggy

owais.usmani said:


> It says: *"Here guns are stored for a rent of 10 rupees per gun" *



  no inflation there ..Modern guns at affordable prices

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adios Amigo

owais.usmani said:


>



stupid dad

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## owais.usmani

*Donkey Bhangra!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adios Amigo

That would be actually a donkey fight


----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## owais.usmani

adeos amigo said:


> That would be actually a donkey fight



my my!!! how much you know about donkeys!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adios Amigo

owais.usmani said:


> my my!!! how much you know about donkeys!!



I know you for quite some time now, so naturally i have learned a thing or two about you and your kind




awais, bro the shot was on , so i couldn't resist to take it.

regards.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Xeric



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Cheetah786

http://img690.imageshack.us/i/2075648561e34bbeee16o.jpg/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> well....people who ride sohrab cycles who save up, eventually get CD70 or CG125 Honda or Yamaha Royale 4 stroker. People who have those, eventually aim to get a Cuore or Corolla. Etc. etc.
> 
> common man uses bikes just for transport, not to do wheelies and zoom around at 240 km/h
> 
> Young lower/middle class youth are good at turning 125CC bike into reasonably quick bikes; they modify the handle bars, remove the fairings, get lighter rims, remove standard brakes and put in disc rotors, and removing other un-necessary components like head-lights, silensor and speedometer
> 
> for those who have the money, heavy bikes are very popular. Just go to Karachi or Lahore or twin cities or Peshawar --or even Abbotabad and you can find big presence of them. I know places in Peshawar where you can get grey market heavy bikes for super cheap.
> 
> Nowdays its cold and foggy. I have my 2nd hand Harley Davidson 1200R, which i brought from Istanbul last year.
> 
> 
> overall, good bikes scene. But you are more likely to see "common man" bikes such as these 100CC 4 strokers simply because there are more of them on the road. They make good transport for lower income people, and they dont take too much fuel.
> 
> 
> 
> here are some "fun" videos
> 
> YouTube - Peshawar One Wheeler= G T Road
> 
> YouTube - Izloo Bikers - Super Bikers from Islamabad
> 
> YouTube - lahore bikers wheelie
> 
> 
> Majid Khan, One of the best Wheelie experts in Karachi
> 
> YouTube - Karachi wheelie 3
> 
> YouTube - Lahori Guys - the best minute you will watch
> 
> YouTube - suzuki gsxr wheeling lahore
> 
> YouTube - lahore biker wheelie on gsxr 1000 suzuki
> 
> YouTube - Aqeel Champ! Lahore Biker Boys
> 
> YouTube- car racing lahore
> 
> YouTube- c6 run
> 
> YouTube- Lahore Drag Race - Supra's very first run
> 
> YouTube- Police After Adil Supra
> 
> 
> i am not endorsing or encouraging above activities......for the record
> 
> 
> traffic police have become very strict in Pakistan; now they take away your bike and/or imprison and challan you if you are caught doing wheelies on public roads....things have changed a lot...though on sundays or during national holiday like 14/08 you can see such things quite commonly



You got to live life to fullest

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

sukhoi_30MKI said:


> what is wrong in that poster?



It says "Night after wedding (Suhag raat) for the beast" in urdu


----------



## Xeric



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## karan.1970

owais.usmani said:


>



Dude..Had the best laugh of the day.. Thanks...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salik



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hammy007

^ omg i cant believe this

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

pretty depressing picture, not gonna lie....

no water = no life

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FlyingEagle

Computer Operated Car Invention

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EagleEyes

The picture highlights the shortage of water in a very correct manner.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FlyingEagle

WebMaster said:


> The picture highlights the shortage of water in a very correct manner.



And not even our single official has guts to stand and give a slap to ........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IMADreamer

FlyingEagle said:


> And not even our single official has guts to stand and give a slap to ........



If there is a violation of IWT then of course you have right to defend but if there is no violation then how can you blame others.
Here water shortage too in our rivers.Should i post some dry indian river photo??

Any way leave it this is offtopic and this is such a wonderfull thread but for your information please visit

http://www.defence.pk/forums/strate...3-indian-preparations-another-dam-chenab.html


----------



## IMADreamer




----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Based on the severty of problem war is quite possible around 
2011-2012 over water

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IMADreamer

Sorry if already posted

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## owais.usmani




----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Adios Amigo

Hahahahahahahahlol: Pay back time







Adios

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wingman

IMADreamer said:


>



Javiad Miandad Vs Dennis Lillie

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Johny D

very funny thead...instead of my pakistan just make it Pakistan..so others can also contribute to this thread...


----------



## FlyingEagle

At 3:08 this man rocks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peshwa

This is bloody Hilarious.....I realize Im not Pakistani...but thought you fellows would like this silliness....

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VrSoLdIeRs

here goes nothing

lets start off with a good old 'love letter'... i really miss these species as msn and emails replaced em


innovation to khatam hai pakistanio par



who says the education system is depriving???



'someone' can lodge a FIR against this

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sonicboom



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sonicboom



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sonicboom



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sonicboom




----------



## sonicboom




----------



## sonicboom



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sonicboom



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Xeric



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Stereotypic

Couldn't read Urdu but the pics and translations were funny

I like the guy with

Buhs(bush)
is a "terriros" or something like that


----------



## iRFAn SajiD

Lollzz Hahaha Very Funny


----------



## Bhushan

Thats an Indian picture and its a State Bank Of India ATM which is written on ATM monitor.


----------



## Xeric



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Xeric



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## designtattoo

and that is why i love *MYDEPOTS*...........

SO much digital mythology...

the same same.........


----------



## Comet



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Comet



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moin91

umairp said:


>



^^ hmm Al-Asif Square....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Comet



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Comet




----------



## Comet



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Comet



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## harrymohan

Translate ve kar deeya karo yaaron what is written in Urdu?


----------



## Comet



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Comet



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SpArK

Amazing pics guys... looks so similar to India.


----------



## Comet

umairp said:


>



McDonald's French Fries

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moin91

umairp said:


>



hahha McDonald's French Fries 

Naqqalon se Hoshyaar - Gulzar-e-Hijri branch....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter

Hey! this is my town "rafah-e-aam society" near JINNAH INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT !


----------



## Durrak



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric

dexter said:


> Hey! this is my town "rafah-e-aam society" near JINNAH INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT !



They told ya, we are watching you....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer




----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## maithil

umairp said:


>



had hai balance ki...


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

sonicboom said:


>





Baat to theek kahi hai such hai ye


----------



## Xeric



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## U-571

Windjammer said:


>



ohh my god, and ppl will not undertand that bas.terds message

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric

YouTube - YouTube - Pathan Funny Cricket Commentary In English.flv.by basheer_ahmad26@yahoo.com


YouTube - Pathan Funny Cricket Commentary In English!


YouTube - Pathan Funny Cricket Commentary in English & Urdu Part 2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BelligerentPacifist

Windjammer said:


>



Poor guy doesn't appreciate the difference between to speak (&#1576;&#1608;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575 and to say (&#1705;&#1729;&#1606;&#1575. The sadder thing is, nor do many people over here.

The 'hidden message' that U-571 referred to is the remarkably phallic shape of the qulfii being advertised, isn't it U-571?


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Xeric

This kind of Khatra only happens in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aslan

umairp said:


>



This one should read;

Pakistani siyasatdaan truck pay baith kay parliament jaa rahay hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Xeric



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Xeric said:


>



ullu ka patha


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

LOLLLLL!!! wtf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

im not sure if its been posted; im sure many seen this already but hell with it, i'll post it anyways

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

Xeric said:


>


 
Thats why usually there's a warning on the Wall- "Yh dekho Kutt@ peshab ker reha hai"-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S.M.R

JonAsad said:


> Thats why usually there's a warning on the Wall- "Yh dekho Kutt@ peshab ker reha hai"-


 
hahahaha, but most of time I see, keh "peeshaab karnay walay ko hawala e Police kia jaae ga"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S.M.R



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Xeric

Now that's advertisement:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## S.M.R



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## S.M.R



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rafael

Xeric said:


> Now that's advertisement:


 
WTF?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S.M.R



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AHMED85

S.M.R said:


>


 
2 wali rotee chalay gaie hai....jag jaio......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## S.M.R



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## S.M.R



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mughaljee




----------



## mughaljee

*Bubbly Pilot*


----------



## mughaljee

*Donkey Travelling *


----------



## mughaljee

*Nahin Sudhroun ga*


----------



## mughaljee

*forgive me please*


----------



## mughaljee

*Girls double sawari*


----------



## mughaljee

*Moustaches at head*


----------



## mughaljee

*marraige in pakistan *


----------



## mughaljee

*pakistani girls using iron on hairs*


----------



## mughaljee

*apni madad aap*


----------



## mughaljee

*Protest*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mughaljee

*police at beach with rikshaw driver*


----------



## mughaljee

*boys laughing at vespa rider*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mughaljee



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mughaljee

*Pakistani Pushing train to start*


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*A Dawn.com short documentary exploring the motorbike sport culture in Karachi.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S.M.R

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> *A Dawn.com short documentary exploring the motorbike sport culture in Karachi.*


 
I loved to go to their riding / racing zone, they were used to gather at sea view.... It was really a fun.


----------



## Aam_admi

http://youtu.be/4HNZG5y-Hak

My beautiful Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kill_me

Asim Aquil said:


> lol once I read on a rikshaw "Main baray hokar taxi banoonga"



on canal road i read something similar on a rikshw..... main bara hokar truck banoga .........hats off to the artist for his creativity

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

mughaljee said:


> *boys laughing at vespa rider*



Its weird that they are laughing instead of helping this poor guy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## greatf




----------



## Super Falcon

hahahahhahahaha khoji kuteeee amazing man


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MastanKhan

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Its weird that they are laughing instead of helping this poor guy



Hi,

Truly that is tragic and a shame---.

---------- Post added at 07:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:41 PM ----------




mughaljee said:


> *Protest*



An umarried man and a nightwatchman of a girls hostel---a real irony---poor man----he must have ballz of steel.


----------



## Xeric

Abay ye Ghora nahi hai....!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Tacit Wave

Nice thread .



Xeric said:


> Abay ye Ghora nahi hai....!!!


mera khayal hai yeh sab isey gadha samjh rahien ghora nahi


----------



## Tacit Wave



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Xeric

Decorated Trucks, Decorated Buses, Decorated Cars
And now Decorated Jeeps

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## REHAN NIAZI FALCON

Xeric said:


> Decorated Trucks, Decorated Buses, Decorated Cars
> And now Decorated Jeeps


nice work............... proud PAKISTANI PATHAN...............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Kheer

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Xeric



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mughaljee

Zabardast, Fantastic.


----------



## A.Rafay

*Pakistan's Flag stands out from the rest*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ajtr

Aeronaut said:


>


Yeh hukka hai ya handpump?


----------



## ajtr

Aeronaut said:


>


*He is pakistani Shravan kumar...*


Shravan kumar of Kaliyug(21st century.




.






shravan kumar of mythology...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Xeric



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## A.Rafay

Wall of Sindh at Ranikot, I Recommend name change to Great wall of Pakistan

































^^^ fcuking government promote some tourism even local LOL who am I talking to?

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## jatt+gutts

pakistan is so much like india especially pakistani punjab seems like indian punjab of 80s. and still we fight

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aleesha

is there any difference b/w both the punjabs?


----------



## Don Jaguar

jatt+gutts said:


> pakistani punjab seems like indian punjab of 80s. and still we fight



Hahahaha its not that similar.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aleesha

Religion k elawa, i mean un k living style, dressing, language variations, foods, norms and values etc....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Don Jaguar

Aleesha said:


> Religion k elawa, i mean un k living style, dressing, language variations, foods, norms and values etc....



A lot difference mate.

Where are you from?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jatt+gutts

dressing style is differnt because of religion. but the streets and scenery feilds etc are similar. pakistani punjab is somewhat less mechanised it seems.


----------



## DRaisinHerald

Xeric said:


> Abay ye Ghora nahi hai....!!!



Pakistan...the land of weirdness..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Don Jaguar

jatt+gutts said:


> dressing style is differnt because of religion. but the streets and scenery feilds etc are similar. pakistani punjab is somewhat less mechanised it seems.



Any mechanised pics of indian punjab?


----------



## jatt+gutts

yaar we dont use bulls to plough our feilds.we stoped that practise in 80s. even the poorest farmers use tractors cause its cheap and we harvest with combines as it gives more yeild per acre.


----------



## jatt+gutts




----------



## Don Jaguar

jatt+gutts said:


> yaar we dont use bulls to plough our feilds.we stoped that practise in 80s. even the poorest farmers use tractors cause its cheap and we harvest with combines as it gives more yeild per acre.



Very few people do this in Pakistani punjab now.

Provicial governmnt gives tractors on rent to farmers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jatt+gutts

in indian punjab those who dont have tractors rent tractors from the ones who have for ploughing or harvesting. it is cheaper than keeping bulls for whole year and looking after them. combines are preferred because now a days there is shortage of labour and combine give more yeild as no grain is droped on ground and moreover now a days new tech combines also gives "toori" which we feed to cattles.


----------



## Aleesha

I am From Punjab


----------



## Aleesha

Pakistani Punjab is not as some Indians think... 
Make your vision broader to think about Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SamranAli

jatt+gutts said:


> yaar we dont use bulls to plough our feilds.we stoped that practise in 80s. even the poorest farmers use tractors cause its cheap and we harvest with combines as it gives more yeild per acre.



I havent seen plough in my life in Punjab. Where did you please tell me.


----------



## Xeric

A woodworker in the Shah Qabool Bazaar in Peshawar Old Town details a miniature jeep.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Xeric



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Edevelop

A.Rafay said:


> Wall of Sindh at Ranikot, *I Recommend name change to Great wall of Pakistan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ fcuking government promote some tourism even local LOL who am I talking to?



You took that idea from China? LOL


----------



## Xeric

UUUFFFF TERI NAZAKAT TEY SADKAY JAWAN....

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## farhan_9909

Xeric said:


>



chicken murghiiii

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Xeric



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Xeric

i dare you guys..

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Xeric



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Xeric



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Xeric



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric



Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Xeric



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## A.Rafay

jab motorcycle hai to cycle pe kyun charhein!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## VCheng

Correction: Company Bagh, Sargodha. (not PAF Base Sargodha):

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Azadkashmir

A.Rafay said:


>


want one of them for my wedding night the one that makes the least noise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Azadkashmir said:


> want one of them for my wedding night the one that makes the least noise.



The noises from the bed will be the *least *of your worries that night.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Azadkashmir

VCheng said:


> The noises from the bed will be the *least *of your worries that night.



hand over the mouth will do the job. if she dont listen i just wrap her hand under the ropes on the kat then ssg training.


----------



## Kompromat

VCheng said:


> PAF Base Sargodha:



This is in fact erected in company baagh sargodha. There is a Sabre erected in PAF public college sargodha too, i have been there many times and took the test too.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## American Pakistani

I miss heaven....oops...i mean Pakistan & my beautiful bachpan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

Aeronaut said:


> This is in fact erected in company baagh sargodha. There is a Sabre erected in PAF public college sargodha too, i have been there many times and took the test too.



Thank you for the correction. I have edited my post.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Thorough Pro

Damn, I almost choked laughing...............very funny..



owais.usmani said:


>



no dams no water, where are the ******* politicians who opposes kalabagh dam?



Abu Zolfiqar said:


> pretty depressing picture, not gonna lie....
> 
> no water = no life

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JonAsad

A.Rafay said:


>



Dont know but manji always reminds me of chat- thandi hawaein and alot of flies waking me up early morning-

Love my Pakistan- -

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## A.Rafay

Labor busy to prepares a wooden fishing boat to earn his livelihood for support his family at fishery area in Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## A.Rafay

People looking at a trailer which fell from Karachi Canal near Hyderabad Bypass.





HYDERABAD: Farmers busy in thrashing rice at their field.





HYDERABAD: A craftsman busy in finalizing clay pots at his workplace.





Passengers of Shalimar Express, offering Nimaz as its engine malfunctioned, causing delay of 10 hours.





ISLAMABAD:A view of broken part of Kahuta road after rain.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## W.11

Pakistan Camel beauty. The job takes about 3 years to make an engraved tatoo for an individual camels. First 2 years, there is just growing the hair and starts trimming. Inhabitant of desert does not use the iron engraved for the camels. They just cut and dye the camel hair. I have never seen such a beautiful works in the world. (Travel)

Photo by: Ospario

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## A.Rafay

In Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tehmasib

its happen in pakistan only

necessity is the mother of invention

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RescueRanger



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## Luqman Khan

W.11 said:


> Pakistan Camel beauty. The job takes about 3 years to make an engraved tatoo for an individual camels. First 2 years, there is just growing the hair and starts trimming........... (Travel)
> 
> Photo by: Ospario


Tattooed camel ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 474474

Xeric said:


>



Wo on earth would want to look like that? That picture prolly just scares away the kids

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Strigon

474474 said:


> Wo on earth would want to look like that? That picture prolly just scares away the kids



Think the idea behind it is that people may find themselves looking like Hiritak Roshan after getting a haircut from here.


----------



## Xeric

Strigon said:


> Think the idea behind it is that people may find themselves looking like Hiritak Roshan after getting a haircut from here.





474474 said:


> Wo on earth would want to look like that? That picture prolly just scares away the kids



It's the spellings on 'Super' (Suppur) Cut i am interested in.


----------



## darkinsky

Xeric said:


> It's the spellings on 'Super' (Suppur) Cut i am interested in.



the picture was a distraction for these boys


----------



## VelocuR

I don't see the great things here, it look like same Africans or illiterate Sudanese. When will Pakistan upgrade to advanced modern country?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

Xeric said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

^Suppur Cut with ILOVEYOU and MashAllah. How Irony.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## American Pakistani

KARACHI-DELICIOUS FOOD OF BURNES ROAD.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alibaz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## alibaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Xeric



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hyperion

For all it's shortcomings, haven't lost one bit of love and sense of belonging to Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AdeelFaheem

A Pakistani from Peshawar, breaking stone with his hand. 

[video]http://tune.pk/video/113686/Jun-26-2013-10-26am[/video]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yorohit79

there r certain traits that connect all south asians!
And even if we choose to fight on the basis of recently drawn borders or religions differences, no one can deny similarities developed due to centuries of cultural co-existence... many of the pics posted here could be from anywhere in south asia.


----------



## Xeric

yorohit79 said:


> there r certain traits that connect all south asians!
> And even if we choose to fight on the basis of recently drawn borders or religions differences, no one can deny similarities developed due to centuries of cultural co-existence... many of the pics posted here could be from anywhere in south asia.



Whereas you are right about certain commonalities between the two nations, still the pics posted on this thread are from Pakistan. If you think there's a forgein pic, please point it out so that it can be removed. Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RangerPK




----------



## yorohit79

Xeric said:


> Whereas you are right about certain commonalities between the two nations, still the pics posted on this thread are from Pakistan. If you think there's a forgein pic, please point it out so that it can be removed. Thanks.



no no. what i meant was that u can find people do similar stupid or funny things anywhere in south asia  I'm not saying that these pics are not from pakistan. I'm just relating to them as an indian...


----------



## ashira_amjad

phr bhi dil hai pakistani

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## doppelganger

Aeronaut said:


>



I did not know in Pakistan, school girls, even kids, are allowed to wear skirts.


----------



## Kompromat

doppelganger said:


> I did not know in Pakistan, school girls, even kids, are allowed to wear skirts.



Learn something new everyday-right?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Aeronaut said:


>



A Pictures shows what in reality is Pakistan about its not just bomb blasts on one hand and on other extreme naked photo shoots buts its about Edhi its about Shakuat Khanum its about thousands of charity organisations not those traitor funded NGOS and its about helping those who are in need and eliminating those who attack Islam and Muslims and Pakistan

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## doppelganger

Aeronaut said:


> Learn something new everyday-right?



Yup. Its nice to see this actually. I have seen Muslims here in India make small girls wear that full black nikab. They must be hardly 9-10 years old. Feel miserable when I see such things man.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

doppelganger said:


> I did not know in Pakistan, school girls, even kids, are allowed to wear skirts.



Lol it is very here in Karachi at least. School kids wear such skirts. My cousin's daughter who studies in a parsi school in class 1 wears similar kind of uniform.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Huda

doppelganger said:


> I did not know in Pakistan, school girls, even kids, are allowed to wear skirts.



My little sister who studies in a catholic school wore skirt when she was in primary classes ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Pakistan is, was and will remain best 

When it comes to being naughty we r certainly best.



From him more

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Xeric said:


> Ok atlast...here comes mother of allll....
> 
> Its THE favorite, the greatest...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i sure do LOVE My Pakistan!!!





i have been laughing at this since past half hour.

more funny videos from Balti Guy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

First video is Afghani.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

owais.usmani said:


>





Khocha Party

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Umair Nawaz said:


> Khocha Party



ehh...at least the drop isnt too bad if they do fall

that actually looks fun



Umair Nawaz said:


>



i dont know what this dude drinkin on but i gotta try it sometime


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> ehh...at least the drop isnt too bad if they do fall
> 
> that actually looks fun
> 
> 
> 
> i dont know what this dude drinkin on but i gotta try it sometime


its coke or Alcholol. in GB the Ismaili community drinks.


----------



## krash

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> ehh...at least the drop isnt too bad if they do fall
> 
> that actually looks fun
> 
> 
> 
> i dont know what this dude drinkin on but i gotta try it sometime





Umair Nawaz said:


> its coke or Alcholol. in GB the Ismaili community drinks.



He's a famous Balti. Not from Hunza, so not Ismaili. Also, he's not on anything  He's just high on life, even though he's blind.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

sonicboom said:


>




@Ayush.

@INDIC

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Umair Nawaz

first check out the english of reporter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

jatt+gutts said:


> in indian punjab those who dont have tractors rent tractors from the ones who have for ploughing or harvesting. it is cheaper than keeping bulls for whole year and looking after them. combines are preferred because now a days there is shortage of labour and combine give more yeild as no grain is droped on ground and moreover now a days new tech combines also gives "toori" which we feed to cattles.



lo g in ka yahan b rona dhona shuru.

Have u seen us complain abt that? we r happy with whatever we have but it seems the outsiders r more concern then we ourselves.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

A.Rafay said:


>



4 idiots...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MuZammiL Dr. s[1]n

owais.usmani said:


>


 i had visited there couple of times ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

paragliding at shandoor, the world highest polo ground - Pakistan






A truck on the roads of Hassan Abdaal,Pakistan	






Ibex In Gilgit Baltistan, Pakistan






Indus river dolphins











Frozen Ata Abad Lake in Hunza , Gilgit-Baltistan Pakistan	






horse polo, the national game of Gilgit-Baltistan, Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Ice Plates in Hunza Region -Beautiful Pakistan






Ice skatting at Malamjabba Swat - Pakistan	






GUYS what your say on our beloved and beautiful Pakistan. SUPER

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Umair Nawaz

HAWKSBILL TURTLE, found mostly in the coast of Balochistan Province of Pakistan.






karakoram






Karumbar Lake - Pakistan






Sudhan Gali, Bagh, Azad Kashmir Pakistan	






Snow-Leopard in Pamir mountains - Pakistan.






Trekkers ascending Khurdopin La -






National Animal Of Pakistan






Naran Bazaar, Naran Valley, Pakistan	






taobut, Neelam Valley in Azad Kashmir, Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Umair Nawaz

yark at shimshal valley- Pakistan	








khungrab pass , gilgit baltistan - Pakistan	(my avatar)








Quetta in Pakistan







K2 Pakistan WITH A PAK MILLITARY HELI	






chitral in Pakistan








climbing the gashberum 3 Pakistan	








concordia view - Pakistan








Dolphin in Miani Hor, near Lasbela Balochistan Province of Pakistan







A Himaylan Brown Bear standing over a cliff in Baltistan Region of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Umair Nawaz

A Pakistani man controls two oxen during an ox race competition	







After reaching K2&#039;s summit on August 23, 2011, Kaltenbrunner an Austrian woman became first lady to climb it.







Nanga Parbat ( the Naked Mountain ).









Neelum Valley, Azad Kashmir	






The Himalayan Brown Bear







Faisal Masjid, Islamabad.








Bolan Range, Baluchistan, Pakistan.	








Fairy meadows . In the back ground is Nanga Parbat. (8150 meter)	







Derawar Fort Pakistan








Eagle's nest hotel at night in Duikar, Hunza Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Umair Nawaz

A Glacial Mushroom near the Muztagh Tower Peak.Pakistan






Brave People of Pakistan. Badmashi Check ki ha






F-16s Flying over Margalla Hills Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## natee

Haha Great Nation Pakistani Nationl

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Baba G parhty b hain

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CCTV

Brave People of Pakistan. Badmashi Check ki ha
=======================================

The picture is true&#65311;&#65311;I can't believe, horrible


----------



## Kompromat

@Xeric

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## natee

Pakistan My Love.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## krash

Umair Nawaz said:


> National Animal Of Pakistan



Those aren't the Markhor. They're Himalayan Ibexes, commonly confused for the Markhor.

This is the Markhor and the national animal of Pakistan:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## [Bregs]

marvelous pics, real breadth taking beauty of nature


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Shimshal lake is located in Hunza Valley, Gilgit-Baltistan.Pakistan. Love is in the air.






Shangrila Lake, Skardu (Gilgit-Baltistan) Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

hahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Xeric



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Xeric said:


>




Xeric apas ki bas ha waisy ap kitni baar iss k pas ja chuky hain?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric

Umair Nawaz said:


> Xeric apas ki bas ha waisy ap kitni baar iss k pas ja chuky hain?


i normally dont require 'external' help to get girls.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Xeric said:


> i normally dont require 'external' help to get girls.


Wah g so yr a player.


----------



## Darth Vader

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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 http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Xeric

Umair Nawaz said:


> Wah g so yr a player.


i wont say that either.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doppelganger

Beautiful photos @Umair Nawaz ji. Truly some breathtaking beauty your country has.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

doppelganger said:


> Beautiful photos @Umair Nawaz ji. Truly some breathtaking beauty your country has.


Our country is pretty unique......Whole world is in it. From Volcanoes to Rainy Forests to deserts and Glaciers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doppelganger

Umair Nawaz said:


> Our country is pretty unique......Whole world is in it. From Volcanoes to Rainy Forests to deserts and Glaciers.



Especially loved the one of the rail tunnel through that huge rock face.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

doppelganger said:


> Especially loved the one of the rail tunnel through that huge rock face.


Bolan Mountain Range that is. But was constructed by British and is one of oldest track we have in our possession. Our old 5 rupee note had this picture in it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doppelganger

There is very little either India or Pakistan have done in terms of railways over and above what the Brits did with far inferior machinery and technology. In our case, the Konkan Railways is one such.


----------



## RangerPK

krash said:


> Those aren't the Markhor. They're Himalayan Ibexes, commonly confused for the Markhor.
> 
> This is the Markhor and the national animal of Pakistan:



I'd like to eat that.


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Natural cooling on the way to Kalam...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

Umair Nawaz said:


> Khocha Party




Lol these are really brave people forced to live in hardship in remote ares because of govt ignorance. i salute there spirit while laughing at the same time 



owais.usmani said:


>




Lol these are really brave people forced to live in hardship in remote ares because of govt ignorance. i salute there spirit while laughing at the same time


----------



## Spring Onion

Umair Nawaz said:


> Baba G parhty b hain


 

Umair cant you use your brain?

Quran parh raha ha.


----------



## A.Rafay

Aeronaut said:


>


What new soccecery is this?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Spring Onion said:


> Umair cant you use your brain?
> 
> Quran parh raha ha.


As if u know what he is reading?
But it seems yr brain works even more ''extra ordinary way'' then mine!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

RangerPK said:


> I'd like to eat that.


National animal  



doppelganger said:


> There is very little either India or Pakistan have done in terms of railways over and above what the Brits did with far inferior machinery and technology. In our case, the Konkan Railways is one such.


Can't say about Pakistan but Indian Railways have moved way ahead since 47. Don't go by the looks alone. From Iron boxes they have become the largest railway network that works with minimal mishaps and still helps largest number of people in the world daily! I have one complaint though - speed.



A.Rafay said:


>


This, my friend is an excellent photo. Such small things can also give people happiness. 

The floating cot was a superb idea.  Ubercool.



Xeric said:


>


WTF!!!  



A.Rafay said:


> What new soccecery is this?


Desis - will do anything to stay cool


----------



## Aamna14

Xeric said:


>



Haha what the heck is this lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## krash

RangerPK said:


> I'd like to eat that.



I'd rather you not.....it's not very tasty anyway....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soulspeek

This pic is Indian. Notice bag of Ultratech Cement in old man's hand!


Aeronaut said:


>


This

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Rashid Mahmood



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Xeric



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Viking 63

Man, The best I saw once in Karachi , was the name of a school !! ST.Humty dumty high school !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RangerPK

krash said:


> I'd rather you not....*.it's not very tasty anyway.*...



Have you eaten it?


----------



## krash

RangerPK said:


> Have you eaten it?



Nah....I've been told.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Our Mother!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RangerPK

Xeric said:


> Some more...
> 
> 
> 
> Poor chaps...as a serious note it's not at all their fault!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But still it's Pakistan "Pulce"..




I actually kina feel sad for our police.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## salaara579



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Umair Nawaz

krash said:


> Nah....I've been told.


so u were interested too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

Umair Nawaz said:


> so u were interested too



Only to the extent of what it tasted like, and in case some local had already killed one then to check it out myself xD But I'm strictly against hunting for sport.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Umair Nawaz said:


> Shimshal lake is located in Hunza Valley, Gilgit-Baltistan.Pakistan. Love is in the air.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shangrila Lake, Skardu (Gilgit-Baltistan) Pakistan



One actually looks like a heart?!


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Talon said:


> One actually looks like a heart?!


Funny Story!!!

visit this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## salaara579



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desertfalcon

salaara579 said:


>


Is that....bread?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Desertfalcon said:


> Is that....bread?




Yes, cooked in a clay oven....tastes awesome if eaten warm, right out of the oven.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Desertfalcon

Aeronaut said:


> Yes, cooked in a clay oven....tastes awesome if eaten warm, right out of the oven.


It's huge! You could use that as a blanket. I guess if you got hungry in the middle of the night and needed a snack....you could just eat it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

Desertfalcon said:


> It's huge! You could use that as a blanket. I guess if you got hungry in the middle of the night and needed a snack....you could just eat it.



Sir its meant for feasts. We have a culture of eating with family everyday. Though this sort of bread is specific to the Northern Areas.

This is what we usually eat for breakfast - its called a 'Paratha'.
Next to it is mango and a dairy drink called 'Lassi'. ( Yogurt mixed with a bit of water and shaken )

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Desertfalcon

Looks yummy! In America we have mostly what is billed as Indian restaurants, which I love, but there are allot of lamb, chicken dishes and I have been told that Indian-American food has much similarity to northern Pakistani, Punjabi cuisine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

Desertfalcon said:


> Looks yummy! In America we have mostly what is billed as Indian restaurants, which I love, but there are allot of lamb, chicken dishes and I have been told that Indian-American food has much similarity to northern Pakistani, Punjabi cuisine.




Most of the Indian cuisine is actually Pakistani food except the S.India. N.India is mostly a vegetarian culture, its absurd to think that a vegetarian culture invented dishes that they never ate and don't eat even today. They sell them because they sell.

Pakistani food is much spicer, much more meat, bigger portion sizes and served with 3-4 types of breads and an endless list of rice dishes like the Biryani, Pulao etc.

Pakistani food, especially in our 'food capital' Lahore is exotic and addictive - if you ever wander into Pakistan, do keep Lahore on your to do list - i'll fill your stomach like you never have before.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Desertfalcon

Lahore would be my first destination. I've seen lots of pictures and have been told it is Pakistan's most beautiful and historic city. I love spice and am definitely not a vegetarian!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kompromat

*US Marine Corps pilots drinking a traditional Pakistani 'juice' 




*



Desertfalcon said:


> Lahore would be my first destination. I've seen lots of pictures and have been told it is Pakistan's most beautiful and historic city. I love spice and am definitely not a vegetarian!



No Pakistani is a vegetarian and if he is a vegetarian than he is not a Pakistani. He's a grasshopper from some other planet whom we will happily disown and de-citizen him. 

On a serious note, you ought to see Lahore's ancient walled city, Lahore fort, Badshahi Mosque and Royal palaces/ Shalamar Gardens.

Mrs Clinton was hosted by the Imam of the Badshahi Mosque Lahore.






The US Ambassador Mr Richard Oslon was hosted by the Imam of Faisal Mosque in Islamabad - He was kitted in an elegant Shalwar kameez.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Aeronaut said:


> *US Marine Corps pilots drinking a traditional Pakistani 'juice'
> 
> View attachment 13817
> *
> 
> 
> 
> No Pakistani is a vegetarian and if he is a vegetarian than he is not a Pakistani. He's a grasshopper from some other planet whom we will happily disown and de-citizen him.
> 
> On a serious note, you ought to see Lahore's ancient walled city, Lahore fort, Badshahi Mosque and Royal palaces/ Shalamar Gardens.
> 
> Mrs Clinton was hosted by the Imam of the Badshahi Mosque Lahore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The US Ambassador Mr Richard Oslon was hosted by the Imam of Faisal Mosque in Islamabad - He was kitted in an elegant Shalwar kameez.


I am sorry but now this is new game of USA they are give thousands of dollars to lot of Sufis in so called restoration work


----------



## Informant

Zarvan said:


> I am sorry but now this is new game of USA they are give thousands of dollars to lot of Sufis in so called restoration work



Tu kyun jal raha hai? Margaya Adnan Rasheed, dil is garden garden.


----------



## Zarvan

Informant said:


> Tu kyun jal raha hai? Margaya Adnan Rasheed, dil is garden garden.


You have killed many of their leaders before what happened they came back with more power and went more crazy how many you will more will come and finally you will talk to them and accept many of their demands


----------



## Informant

Zarvan said:


> You have killed many of their leaders before what happened they came back with more power and went more crazy how many you will more will come and finally you will talk to them and accept many of their demands



They keep coming we keep killing, they arent more powerful. They have lost their areas, losing leaders. Its a long war no worries. We are always ready.


----------



## Zarvan

Informant said:


> They keep coming we keep killing, they arent more powerful. They have lost their areas, losing leaders. Its a long war no worries. We are always ready.


They have taken out USA which has budget of 600 billion dollars they will show you what they are but idiots will never understand so keep fighting this will go for next 100000000000000000000000000000000000 years without any end


----------



## Informant

Zarvan said:


> They have taken out USA which has budget of 600 billion dollars they will show you what they are but idiots will never understand so keep fighting this will go for next 100000000000000000000000000000000000 years without any end



TTP has taken out USA? Haha are you a retard or what? Lost your mental balance with adnan rasheed's killing? AfghanTaliban has nothing to do with TTP. Khud ko dete raho tasallian, hum bewaqoof nahin a ki tarah 

Come to the other thread, this is off topic for this thread.


----------



## xyxmt

Zarvan said:


> They have taken out USA which has budget of 600 billion dollars they will show you what they are but idiots will never understand so keep fighting this will go for next 100000000000000000000000000000000000 years without any end



yar is khush kyali se nikal jao ke unhu ne USSR ko mara aur ab USA ko bhaga dya,
USA has no interest in them anymore, Pakistan is here to stay so its either them or Pakistan and once we realize that than killing them all is no big deal, we are like them..kharat stupid and jahil but more in numbers with better fire power. All we have to do is to get our people to believe that killing TTP goons is jihad which will land you in jannah


----------



## Zarvan

Informant said:


> TTP has taken out USA? Haha are you a retard or what? Lost your mental balance with adnan rasheed's killing? AfghanTaliban has nothing to do with TTP. Khud ko dete raho tasallian, hum bewaqoof nahin a ki tarah
> 
> Come to the other thread, this is off topic for this thread.


Yes go ahead genius you will be soon humiliated and defeated


----------



## Imran Khan

Zarvan said:


> Yes go ahead genius you will be soon humiliated and defeated


 @Zarvan bhai love Pakistan because there is JIHAAD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

Zarvan said:


> Yes go ahead genius you will be soon humiliated and defeated



Havent been yet, lets see.


----------



## Zarvan

xyxmt said:


> yar is khush kyali se nikal jao ke unhu ne USSR ko mara aur ab USA ko bhaga dya,
> USA has no interest in them anymore, Pakistan is here to stay so its either them or Pakistan and once we realize that than killing them all is no big deal, we are like them..kharat stupid and jahil but more in numbers with better fire power. All we have to do is to get our people to believe that killing TTP goons is jihad which will land you in jannah


This is not gonna happen because whole Pakistan know who under Musharraf betrayed Muslims and ALLAH and his RASOOL SAW and who he became pet of USA and mass murdered Muslims


----------



## Imran Khan

Zarvan said:


> This is not gonna happen because whole Pakistan know who under Musharraf betrayed Muslims and ALLAH and his RASOOL SAW and who he became pet of USA and mass murdered Muslims


 jihaaaaaaaaaaaad zindaaaaaaaabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## salaara579



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## krash

We know this guy's cousin from the last Olympics. So proud! Wish I could just be there to cheer him on.

Mohammad Karim, sole representative of Pakistan in Winter Olympics | Pakistan Today

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


> Yes go ahead genius you will be soon humiliated and defeated


When are you detonating???



Desertfalcon said:


> Is that....bread?



How abt these:

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## SHAMK9

Zarvan said:


> This is not gonna happen because whole Pakistan know who under Musharraf betrayed Muslims and ALLAH and his RASOOL SAW and who he became pet of USA and mass murdered Muslims


Zarvan in a nutshell

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## punit

Aeronaut said:


> Most of the Indian cuisine is actually Pakistani food except the S.India. N.India is mostly a vegetarian culture, its absurd to think that a vegetarian culture invented dishes that they never ate and don't eat even today. They sell them because they sell.
> 
> Pakistani food is much spicer, much more meat, bigger portion sizes and served with 3-4 types of breads and an endless list of rice dishes like the Biryani, Pulao etc.
> 
> Pakistani food, especially in our 'food capital' Lahore is exotic and addictive - if you ever wander into Pakistan, do keep Lahore on your to do list - i'll fill your stomach like you never have before.



the so called Pakistani food evolved and perfected in delhi , hyderbabd and lucknow! it can not be denied that arrival of central asian and arabs people and subsequent sultanate and mughal empires have a deep influence in cuisine of northern India and modern day pakistan. But to declare pakistan sole inheritor of this legacy is only laughable.


----------



## salaara579



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## salaara579



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Kompromat

punit said:


> the so called Pakistani food evolved and perfected in delhi , hyderbabd and lucknow! it can not be denied that arrival of central asian and arabs people and subsequent sultanate and mughal empires have a deep influence in cuisine of northern India and modern day pakistan. But to declare pakistan sole inheritor of this legacy is only laughable.



We are the sole inheritors, as your culture has zero recorded history of meat consumption. A vegeterian culture cannot produce meat dishes and 98% dishes in Pakistan are meat. Biryani, Pulao, Naan, Karahi, Siri paye, Nihari, Matanjan and every exotic stuff is 'Muslim food'!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## VCheng

salaara579 said:


>



Very symbolic. All the vegetables are for sale, and whatever remain will rot away to be thrown in the dump.


----------



## Hyperion

VC. It's the thought that counts. Do you think he spent all that effort to sell the veggies? Sometimes you become so transparent. 



VCheng said:


> Very symbolic. All the vegetables are for sale, and whatever remain will rot away to be thrown in the dump.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

Hyperion said:


> VC. It's the thought that counts. Do you think he spent all that effort to sell the veggies? Sometimes you become so transparent.



Indeed. The love of the people for Pakistan is sold by the leaders, just like the symbolism in the photo I pointed out. I am honestly transparent. Truth hurts!


----------



## ranjeet

You guys eat vegetables???  How Indian of ya'll

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

VCheng said:


> Indeed. The love of the people for Pakistan is sold by the leaders, just like the symbolism in the photo I pointed out. I am honestly transparent. Truth hurts!


there are different ways to express love for your country...whats wrong in it?


----------



## VCheng

Marshmallow said:


> there are different ways to express love for your country...whats wrong in it?



It is a great photograph, full of deep symbolism on many levels.


----------



## Marshmallow

VCheng said:


> It is a great photograph, full of deep symbolism on many levels.


you again making fun of it?


----------



## Hyperion

You are wrong. Nothing affects me. I was just pointing to a fact. Nothing more. 



VCheng said:


> Indeed. The love of the people for Pakistan is sold by the leaders, just like the symbolism in the photo I pointed out. I am honestly transparent. Truth hurts!


----------



## VCheng

Marshmallow said:


> you again making fun of it?



Not at all. I made the comment very solemnly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

ranjeet said:


> You guys eat vegetables???  How Indian of ya'll


no we only grow them on tress and plants and like to watch them from a distance

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

Marshmallow said:


> no we only grow them on tress and plants and like to watch them from a distance


What sorcery is that ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Thorough Pro

These mofo Indians are masters of taking credit of everything, as per them even the Caucasian are offspring of stinky, smelly, coal-black Indians...LOL 



Aeronaut said:


> We are the sole inheritors, as your culture has zero recorded history of meat consumption. A vegeterian culture cannot produce meat dishes and 98% dishes in Pakistan are meat. Biryani, Pulao, Naan, Karahi, Siri paye, Nihari, Matanjan and every exotic stuff is 'Muslim food'!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## punit

Aeronaut said:


> We are the sole inheritors, as your culture has zero recorded history of meat consumption. A vegeterian culture cannot produce meat dishes and 98% dishes in Pakistan are meat. Biryani, Pulao, Naan, Karahi, Siri paye, Nihari, Matanjan and every exotic stuff is 'Muslim food'!



zero record in meat consumption!! really .. what u want as proof .. bones with radio dating like it or not the so called muslim food evolved to its zentih in areas of Modern Day India.. since modern day pakistani are unable to invent their own dishes ( exception being lahore and peshawar) like like the food which was evolved in Delhi, Lucknow, Hyderabad, Murshidabad etc .. or speak a language which again eveloved around delhi , lucknow and hyderabad .. only shows our superiority.


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## dawn_news

Zarvan said:


>



In Bangladesh?



punit said:


> zero record in meat consumption!! really .. what u want as proof .. bones with radio dating like it or not the so called muslim food evolved to its zentih in areas of Modern Day India.. since modern day pakistani are unable to invent their own dishes ( exception being lahore and peshawar) like like the food which was evolved in Delhi, Lucknow, Hyderabad, Murshidabad etc .. or speak a language which again eveloved around delhi , lucknow and hyderabad .. only shows our superiority.



Veggie hindus claiming our meat dishes  You guys serve our dishes to westerners customers because even they can't stand veggie crap which originated in India. Hindus didn't invent our dishes, you guys were slaves when muslims introduced these dishes to your kind.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakEye

VCheng said:


> Very symbolic. All the vegetables are for sale, and whatever remain will rot away to be thrown in the dump.


What is the Essence of your query ???


----------



## VCheng

pakeye said:


> What is the Essence of your query ???



I made no query.


----------



## PakEye

VCheng said:


> I made no query.


Than what is the reason for your coments regarding medium of the flag ???


----------



## WAR-rior

What the **** is all bout Veggie Hindus?

For addition of uneducated folks here, more than 50% of Indians are nonvegetarians, Kerala Hindus eat Beef. 

Total Indians nonvegetarians is more than combined Pakistan and Bangladeshi population. Kya faltu ki soch hai yaha Pakistanio ki.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

pakeye said:


> Than what is the reason for your coments regarding medium of the flag ???



My comments were about the symbolism in that photograph.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jaanbaz

WAR-rior said:


> What the **** is all bout Veggie Hindus?
> 
> For addition of uneducated folks here, more than 50% of Indians are nonvegetarians, Kerala Hindus eat Beef.
> 
> Total Indians nonvegetarians is more than combined Pakistan and Bangladeshi population. Kya faltu ki soch hai yaha Pakistanio ki.



Some Pakistanis actually believe that Indians are all Hindus who eat vegetables and say ram ram all the time. So for retards like @shan to keep coming back with different ids and promoting these ideas is nothing new.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## punit

Nuri Natt said:


> In Bangladesh?
> 
> 
> 
> Veggie hindus claiming our meat dishes  You guys serve our dishes to westerners customers because even they can't stand veggie crap which originated in India. Hindus didn't invent our dishes, you guys were slaves when muslims introduced these dishes to your kind.



who u and what urs!! many of the so called pakistani dishes and cuisine evolved in delhi, and other princely courts like : awadh, hyderabad,bhopal etc.. last checked they are all part of india!! say thanks to migrants form these parts which introduced these civilized dishes to barbarians like you !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yorohit79

Aeronaut said:


> We are the sole inheritors, as your culture has zero recorded history of meat consumption. A vegeterian culture cannot produce meat dishes and 98% dishes in Pakistan are meat. Biryani, Pulao, Naan, Karahi, Siri paye, Nihari, Matanjan and every exotic stuff is 'Muslim food'!



Guys, a lot of subcontinent food has been brought from Persia (Iran) and Turkey. Mughals brought a lot of it and perfected it through their skilled chefs. The main locations from where The rulers were at included Delhi Agra Lucknow Hyderabad. If any present day people can really take credit for the cuisines, then it would the successors of those rulers n chefs who continue to live in these cities. 

Many Pakistanis forget that India has an equal number of Muslims as pakistan. If anyone can take credit, it will be them and not those in pakistan or elsewhere.... Today's Pakistan was a frontier area of India... Mughals lived their lives mainly in Delhi etc, so it is odd that some Pakistanis believe that they alone are the future generations of these rulers.

Any Lahori or Karachi or peshawari cuisine certainly developed in these cities and would have given a nice diversity in the earlier united India.

On a separate note, veggie food was mainly popular amongst Jains n Brahmins who consider killing another being a sin. Others did eat meat. Vegetarianism is not mentioned in any if the ancient hindu books.

I'd request both Indians n Pakistanis to read history without bias and pre-conceived notions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## punit

Jaanbaz said:


> Some Pakistanis actually believe that Indians are all Hindus who eat vegetables and say ram ram all the time. So for retards like @shan to keep coming back with different ids and promoting these ideas is nothing new.



even in vedic times Animal sacrifice was widespread!! culture of Vegetarianism got popularity with Advent of Jainsim and budhism.. again in bhakti (vashnav and shaivism both) movement vegetarianism get major boost!


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Imran Khan

Aeronaut said:


>


 ye bhai kiryaany wala hum sab per baazi maar gya

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kompromat

Imran Khan said:


> ye bhai kiryaany wala hum sab per baazi maar gya



I feel like shit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jandk

Aeronaut said:


> We are the sole inheritors, as your culture has zero recorded history of meat consumption. A vegeterian culture cannot produce meat dishes and 98% dishes in Pakistan are meat. Biryani, Pulao, Naan, Karahi, Siri paye, Nihari, Matanjan and every exotic stuff is 'Muslim food'!



Are you for real? At least 50 % of our population eats meat. LOL no one knows about pakistani food outside. It's all Indian food and rightfully so.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

Aeronaut said:


>


Proud of this guy!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Aeronaut said:


> We are the sole inheritors, as your culture has zero recorded history of meat consumption. A vegeterian culture cannot produce meat dishes and 98% dishes in Pakistan are meat. Biryani, Pulao, Naan, Karahi, Siri paye, Nihari, Matanjan and every exotic stuff is 'Muslim food'!


 
Doston - How many are having 'Muslim food' this weekend?
@Joe Shearer @Indischer @Roybot @levina @ExtraOdinary @jaibi @Oscar @Jaanbaz @genmirajborgza786 @45'22' @chak de INDIA @Ravi Nair @INDIC @BDforever @Marshmallow @Spring Onion @cheekybird @jandk @Azlan Haider 

Friends, pls don't insult them, just take note and leave. This thread is for a specific purpose and I respect that. I quoted because this one went way over.  I hope no one is offended.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 45'22'

SarthakGanguly said:


> Doston - How many are having 'Muslim food' this weekend?
> @Joe Shearer @Indischer @Roybot @levina @ExtraOdinary @jaibi @Oscar @Jaanbaz @genmirajborgza786 @45'22' @chak de INDIA @Ravi Nair @INDIC @BDforever @Marshmallow @Spring Onion @cheekybird @jandk @Azlan Haider


Muslim food 

pata nahi,dekhte hain kya milta hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jaanbaz

SarthakGanguly said:


> Doston - How many are having 'Muslim food' this weekend?
> @Joe Shearer @Indischer @Roybot @levina @ExtraOdinary @jaibi @Oscar @Jaanbaz @genmirajborgza786 @45'22' @chak de INDIA @Ravi Nair @INDIC @BDforever @Marshmallow @Spring Onion @cheekybird @jandk @Azlan Haider
> 
> Friends, pls don't insult them, just take note and leave. This thread is for a specific purpose and I respect that. I quoted because this one went way over.  I hope no one is offended.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

SarthakGanguly said:


> Doston - How many are having 'Muslim food' this weekend?
> @Joe Shearer @Indischer @Roybot @levina @ExtraOdinary @jaibi @Oscar @Jaanbaz @genmirajborgza786 @45'22' @chak de INDIA @Ravi Nair @INDIC @BDforever @Marshmallow @Spring Onion @cheekybird @jandk @Azlan Haider
> 
> Friends, pls don't insult them, just take note and leave. This thread is for a specific purpose and I respect that. I quoted because this one went way over.  I hope no one is offended.



Food belong to ethnicity/region, not the religions, so we have Awadhi cuisine, Rajasthani cuisine etc. 

He is emphasizing on Muslim cuisine because most of the best meat based dishes of Pakistan were brought by Muhajirs from India while Punjabi-Sindhi cuisine don't have much to offer.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jaanbaz

INDIC said:


> Food belong to ethnicity/region, not the religions, so we have Awadhi cuisine, Rajasthani cuisine etc.
> 
> He is emphasizing on Muslim cuisine because most of the best meat based dishes of Pakistan were brought by Muhajirs from India while Punjabi-Sindhi cuisine don't have much to offer.



Nihari, Biryani, korma and many many more were all royal foods of UP's nawabs, they did not exist before in either Sindh or Punjab. Although Pushtuns are regular meat eaters.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## INDIC

Jaanbaz said:


> Nihari, Biryani, korma and many many more were all royal foods of UP's nawabs, they did not exist before in either Sindh or Punjab. Although Pushtuns are regular meat eaters.



Pashtuns and Baloch have good meat based food. The veg foods of Punjabis is also very awesome.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Aeronaut said:


> Most of the Indian cuisine is actually Pakistani food except the S.India.

















Aeronaut said:


> N.India is mostly a vegetarian culture, its absurd to think that a vegetarian culture invented dishes that they never ate and don't eat even today. They sell them because they sell.


Well my Pakistani friend once told me that towards the Indian border Pakistani food has influence of Indian culture  and towards the western borders, Pakistani food has a marked Middle Eastern influence.So Pakistani food is a mix of the central Asian culture and from the South Asian culture.
Last when I tasted the Pakistani kheer sent to me by my neighbor it tasted exactly like the kheer we make in India.
Pakistan was forever a part of India.Ergo Pakistani food has a lot of Indian influence.
No matter how much you deny this but you're also an Indian.(or atleast your genes were some 65yrs back  )
Akhand Bharat Zindabad!!!


SarthakGanguly said:


> Doston - How many are having 'Muslim food' this weekend?
> @Joe Shearer @Indischer @Roybot @levina @ExtraOdinary @jaibi @Oscar @Jaanbaz @genmirajborgza786 @45'22' @chak de INDIA @Ravi Nair @INDIC @BDforever @Marshmallow @Spring Onion @cheekybird @jandk @Azlan Haider
> 
> Friends, pls don't insult them, just take note and leave. This thread is for a specific purpose and I respect that. I quoted because this one went way over.  I hope no one is offended.



There's a lil devil inside your head.But then I guess all Kashmiris are very innocently devilish like your kashmiri cousin across the border....ahem ahem @Armstrong
(Someday your encouragement to pick on aero's posts will get me banned  )

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

Why am i getting so many notifications from this thread

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Multani

Awesome said:


> Jese ke begum purisraar par hi doosra aata hai...


----------



## Marshmallow

levina said:


> Well my Pakistani friend once told me that towards the Indian border Pakistani food has influence of Indian culture  and towards the western borders, Pakistani food has a marked Middle Eastern influence.So Pakistani food is a mix of the central Asian culture and from the South Asian culture.
> Last when I tasted the Pakistani kheer sent to me by my neighbor it tasted exactly like the kheer we make in India.
> Pakistan was forever a part of India.Ergo Pakistani food has a lot of Indian influence.
> No matter how much you deny this but you're also an Indian.(or atleast your genes were some 65yrs back  )
> Akhand Bharat Zindabad!!!
> 
> 
> There's a lil devil inside your head.But then I guess all Kashmiris are very innocently devilish like your kashmiri cousin across the border....ahem ahem @Armstrong
> *(Someday your encouragement to pick on aero's posts will get me banned * )


i highlighted it for him to read easily

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

Marshmallow said:


> i highlighted it for him to read easily



Et tu brute!!!


With his photographic memory he will avenge this for sure someday.


Btw the highlighted part in your post is hidden

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

levina said:


> Et tu brute!!!
> 
> 
> With his photographic memory he will avenge this for sure someday.
> 
> 
> Btw the highlighted part in your post is hidden


nah hes cool!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Marshmallow said:


> nah hes cool!


Yes,He is cool "most" of the time. 
But then you've to be in his good books.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kushan

Jaanbaz said:


> Nihari, Biryani, korma and many many more were all royal foods of UP's nawabs, they did not exist before in either Sindh or Punjab. Although Pushtuns are regular meat eaters.


In 1700s westren U.P was mostly ruled, influenced and settled by Afghans ( rohilla chieftancies and bangash) while awdah was ruled by persian (safdar jang, siraj-daula)....the meat aspect of U.P food clearly comes from Afghans and central asians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jaanbaz

kushan said:


> In 1700s westren U.P was mostly ruled, influenced and settled by Afghans ( rohilla chieftancies and bangash) while awdah was ruled by persian (safdar jang, siraj-daula)....the meat aspect of U.P food clearly comes from Afghans and central asians.



Yeah you are probably right mate.


----------



## INDIC

kushan said:


> In 1700s westren U.P was mostly ruled, influenced and settled by Afghans ( rohilla chieftancies and bangash) while awdah was ruled by persian (safdar jang, siraj-daula)....the meat aspect of U.P food clearly comes from Afghans and central asians.



They were mainly Persian influenced , the original Biryani got extinct in Iran while it modified and mastered in Awadh and Hyderabad later became worldwide as Indian dishes.



SarthakGanguly said:


> Doston - How many are having 'Muslim food' this weekend?



I eat Chicken Biryani almost every alternate day because its one of the cheapest lunch.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

kushan said:


> In 1700s westren U.P was mostly ruled, influenced and settled by Afghans ( rohilla chieftancies and bangash) while awdah was ruled by persian (safdar jang, siraj-daula)....the meat aspect of U.P food clearly comes from Afghans and central asians.


Don't know which tribes to hills belong to but bNgash from mainly from Pakistan.


----------



## kushan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Don't know which tribes to hills belong to but bNgash from mainly from Pakistan.


Bangash are from hangu and kurram.
In 1700s bangash tribesmen founded their own state in U.P with farrukhabad as their capital under Muhammad Khan bangash . They were enemies of Rohilla afghans and allied themselves with shia rulers of awadh due to common sect. Sizable bangash population is still found in farrukhabad and surroundings.
read this

Bangash attacks rohillas
The Cambridge History of India - Edward James Rap;son, Sir Wolseley Haig, Sir Richard Burn, V. D. Mahajan, Henry Dodwell - Google Books
The Rise of the Indo-Afghan Empire: C. 1710-1780 - Jos J. L. Gommans - Google Books

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric

Guys and gals, this isn't a discussion thread. Please, refrain from it.


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Amaa'n

Not sure if its the right thread but here is something from my collection, taken in june on trip to Babusar Top--- i will try to upload more later tonight....
P.s, dude in the pic is myself

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RAMPAGE

balixd said:


> Not sure if its the right thread but here is something from my collection, taken in june on trip to Babusar Top--- i will try to upload more later tonight....
> P.s, dude in the pic is myself


I was also there in June.


----------



## Amaa'n

RAMPAGE said:


> I was also there in June.


We visted towards the end of June, the view from babusar was simply exotic, nowords are enough --- that sun shining through the patch clouds and then you look at the never ending range og glacier --- simply amazing ---

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

balixd said:


> We visted towards the end of June, the view from babusar was simply exotic, nowords are enough --- that sun shining through the patch clouds and then you look at the never ending range og glacier --- simply amazing ---


The view of the mountains from that bridge at the end of naran bazar is my favorite. 

Did do saw that bungalow next to PTDC ??? We camped right next to it and the view from there was simply gorgeous. BTW did you vist the ansoo lake ???


----------



## Amaa'n

RAMPAGE said:


> The view of the mountains from that bridge at the end of naran bazar is my favorite.
> 
> Did do saw that bungalow next to PTDC ??? We camped right next to it and the view from there was simply gorgeous. BTW did you vist the ansoo lake ???


Could not visit ansoo jheel, my mother had gotten sick because of oxygen depletion at babusar top - had to return very next day, , we only spent two days, and only managed to visit babusar,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

balixd said:


> Could not visit ansoo jheel, my mother had gotten sick because of oxygen depletion at babusar top - had to return very next day, , we only spent two days, and only managed to visit babusar,


Me too.  Shortage of time !!!

Will go to Shaudur festival next year Inshallah !!! what about you ??? ever got the chance to visit ???


----------



## OrionHunter

Xeric said:


> More coming soon!














That was epic!!



Awesome said:


> lol once I read on a rikshaw "Main baray hokar taxi banoonga"


I saw this written at the back of a Suzuki Mehran in Lahore:* "Main baray hokar BMW banoongi"!!* Jeeez!


----------



## Amaa'n

RAMPAGE said:


> Me too.  Shortage of time !!!
> 
> Will go to Shaudur festival next year Inshallah !!! what about you ??? ever got the chance to visit ???


nope -- i was invited by a friend to swat festival, but NOC from Home Ministry(parents) was declined

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

balixd said:


> nope -- i was invited by a friend to swat festival, but NOC from Home Ministry(parents) was declined


LOLOLOL that strict huh ??? 

Thank God my Dad's cool !!!


----------



## Parwaz-e-Shaheen

Horus said:


>




SubhanAllah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Windjammer

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1505816402989045

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Playing cricket inside the tunnel being bored 
*Neelum Jehlum Hydroelectric Project...*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Overload 
_.._


----------



## ghazi52

Ghizer valley


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## oFFbEAT

Roybot said:


> Why am i getting so many notifications from this thread


...you have been mentioned once in a post......then people are quoting that post in its entirety....
...the problem could be avoided if people delete the mentioned names within a post while quoting it.......it doesn't take much effort.


----------



## mr.robot

Madinat-ul-Auliya(City of Saints), Multan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mr.robot

Khunjrab Pass, Pak China Border

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi..





...

A ban on pillion riding has been introduced to reduce drive-by shootings......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..
.




mm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

nice road side eateries selling delicious food

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spring Onion

[Bregs] said:


> nice road side eateries selling delicious food




where you had been ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Durgaah Mian Muhammad Buksh
Mirpur Azad Kashmir





Masjid in Mangla dam 
Mirpur Azad Kashmir





Qaudeazam cricket stadium Mirpur Azad Kashmir





Mirpur

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

[Bregs] said:


> nice road side eateries selling delicious food



Food and tea are the best. No doubt..................
You can not find that taste in inner city.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

[Bregs] said:


> nice road side eateries selling delicious food


welcome back, its been a long time.



fakhre mirpur said:


> Durgaah Mian Muhammad Buksh


Durgaah nai, Dargah. durgaah is some hindu term.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

Spring Onion said:


> where you had been ?



i was not well for past many months fine now 



Umair Nawaz said:


> welcome back, its been a long time.
> 
> 
> Durgaah nai, Dargah. durgaah is some hindu term.



yea bro its close to after 18 months back now and viewing the pics which i missed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

[Bregs] said:


> i was not well for past many months fine now
> 
> 
> 
> yea bro its close to after 18 months back now


what happened? everything ok?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

ghazi52 said:


> Karachi..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> A ban on pillion riding has been introduced to reduce drive-by shootings......




lol a common site in our side of world

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

[Bregs] said:


> i was not well for past many months fine now
> 
> 
> 
> yea bro its close to after 18 months back now and viewing the pics which i missed



Stay Blessed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

[Bregs] said:


> i was not well for past many months fine now
> 
> 
> 
> yea bro its close to after 18 months back now and viewing the pics which i missed



Bro. Happy to see you around...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

Spring Onion said:


> Stay Blessed



Thanks sis



ghazi52 said:


> Bro. Happy to see you around...




Thanks dear i missed this thread most along with that Baluchistan pics thread



Umair Nawaz said:


> what happened? everything ok?



Well bro all fine but had a bad health scare, luckily got diagnosed and treated early throat cancer

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Umair Nawaz

[Bregs] said:


> Well bro all fine but had a bad health scare, luckily got diagnosed and treated early throat cancer


oh good to hear yr all fine now. Cancer is bad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

[Bregs] said:


> Well bro all fine but had a bad health scare, luckily got diagnosed and treated early throat cancer



May Allah keep you Healthy..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zibago

Umair Nawaz said:


> Durgaah nai, Dargah. durgaah is some hindu term.


Durgaah ka gaah lamba hota hay jo urdu kay lafz say match karta hay anyways ye kon sa english ka lafz hay matlab to samajh a gaya hay na apko


----------



## Umair Nawaz

fakhre mirpur said:


> Durgaah ka gaah lamba hota hay jo urdu kay lafz say match karta hay anyways ye kon sa english ka lafz hay matlab to samajh a gaya hay na apko


point is durgaah and dargah r different entities.


----------



## [Bregs]

Umair Nawaz said:


> Khocha Party




This is one of the best picture ever posted, extremely humorous makes me laugh with tears and show there brave spirits too at the same time

and th title you given it "Khocha Party" deserves special mention to make this picture more enjoyable


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

[Bregs] said:


> Thanks sis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks dear i missed this thread most along with that Baluchistan pics thread
> 
> 
> 
> Well bro all fine but had a bad health scare, luckily got diagnosed and treated early throat cancer


Bhai May God give you health Ameen .. I lost my grandfather to this disease...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## [Bregs]

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Bhai May God give you health Ameen .. I lost my grandfather to this disease...




Thanks bro for your wishes, they means a lot......amen, The relapse of this disease is dreadful and i am on alert for next 3 years. sad to know abt your grand father. If its detected late then its fatal

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armstrong

[Bregs] said:


> Well bro all fine but had a bad health scare, luckily got diagnosed and treated early throat cancer



May you live a long and healthy life. Remember to get yourself routinely tested for any remnants of the cancerous cells.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

Armstrong said:


> May you live a long and healthy life.




Thanks from my heart dear, how are you ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

[Bregs] said:


> Thanks from my heart dear, how are you ?



I'm fine thank you !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

DRaisinHerald said:


> Pakistan...the land of weirdness..


 
lol hahahahah


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

[Bregs] said:


> Thanks bro for your wishes, they means a lot......amen, The relapse of this disease is dreadful and i am on alert for next 3 years. sad to know abt your grand father. If its detected late then its fatal


It was a relapse bro... (Despite the operation)...5-6 later it came back... 
Good luck,warm wishes and may the Almoghty protect you. Ameen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> It was a relapse bro... (Despite the operation)...5-6 later it came back...
> Good luck,warm wishes and may the Almoghty protect you. Ameen.



you are right bro the relapse is mostly fatal if goes undetected, i will go for quarterly check to mumbai for an year then its 6 monthly for next 2 years. i am born optimistic man and hopefully i survive long enough to finish some social family duties of life

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Indus Falcon

[Bregs] said:


> Thanks sis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks dear i missed this thread most along with that Baluchistan pics thread
> 
> 
> 
> Well bro all fine but had a bad health scare, luckily got diagnosed and treated early throat cancer



Glad to hear you pulled through. May Allah give you a long healthy, prosperous life!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

Indus Falcon said:


> Glad to hear you pulled through. May Allah give you a long healthy, prosperous life!




Thanks dear

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

[Bregs] said:


> Thanks dear



May Allah help you. It was sad to read about that cancer part. Best of luck to you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Bhai May God give you health Ameen .. I lost my grandfather to this disease...



Very sorry to hear about your grandfather. Grandparents are always extra special. May Allah forgive his sins and give him a high place in Jannah!! 

Ameen Ya Rubul Alameen.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## [Bregs]

Thanks bro from my heart . god bless you


Indus Falcon said:


> Very sorry to hear about your grandfather. Grandparents are always extra special. May Allah forgive his sins and give him a high place in Jannah!!
> 
> Ameen Ya Rubul Alameen.





Areesh said:


> May Allah help you. It was sad to read about that cancer part. Best of luck to you.




Thanks a lot bro from my heart

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Bhai May God give you health Ameen .. I lost my grandfather to this disease...



Sorry to hear about your Grandfather; may his Hereafter be ever peaceful !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Faizan Qadeer

Pakistan Zindabaad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.............Fresh and organic..
..
.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Guynextdoor2

[Bregs] said:


> Thanks bro for your wishes, they means a lot......amen, The relapse of this disease is dreadful and i am on alert for next 3 years. sad to know abt your grand father. If its detected late then its fatal



Wow man didn't know. Thanks to God you're fine. It's like a cancer epidemic out there. But I also heard that while the treatment is harsh, it is now possible to treat almost every kind of cancer. We'll have you around for a long time man. I'm sure!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Wow man didn't know. Thanks to God you're fine. It's like a cancer epidemic out there. But I also heard that while the treatment is harsh, it is now possible to treat almost every kind of cancer. We'll have you around for a long time man. I'm sure!



Thanks bro fr your kind wishes 



ghazi52 said:


> .............Fresh and organic..
> ..
> .




your rock bro with your very refreshing threads of different varieties every time, main threads of defense are now too much full of hatred that i do avoid commenting there now

shalgam and mully in winters are very enjoyable with "makki di roti"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

[Bregs] said:


> shalgam and mully in winters are very enjoyable with "makki di roti"



Very much True......................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karakoram

Made in Pakistan sharukh khan :-D :-D

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

karakoram said:


> Made in Pakistan sharukh khan :-D :-D




lol thoda isko powder laga ke gora bana do

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Faizan Qadeer

Here is one more : *Shiv Sena Attack Thwarts India-Pakistan Cricket Talks*


----------



## LeslieEngel

Great stuff.


----------



## ghazi52

..........................................................




Jeep Rally at Skardu Desert 
.......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.......................................................

*Kharpocho Fort, Skardu*

*




*
.......

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

.



Naltar lake, 40 kms from Gilgit.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Ghizer Valley Hunza

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

The turquoise water of the Upper Kachura Lake in Skardu is so clear that the reflection of clouds can be seen.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahsanhaider

Highest Waterfall of Pakistan and South Asia at 50+ Meters in Baltistan, Must Watch and Share!


----------



## ahsanhaider

Simply amazing


----------



## ghazi52

*Heaven on Earth 'Skardu'*




_Photo by @qammer_wazir_





_P_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Kids playing in snow at Landi Kotal, FATA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A man playing Seronz( balochi Instrument )

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

A Man crossing river in GB

By Danial Shah

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## [Bregs]

nice share


----------



## ghazi52

[Bregs] said:


> nice share



Nice to see you again.
Hope everything is fine.
How is your health. ......................

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## [Bregs]

ghazi52 said:


> Nice to see you again.
> Hope everything is fine.
> How is your health. ......................



Yeah bro all is well now by grace of God, its been very eventful past 3 yrs of life. Just came today here and checked you posts alone


----------



## ghazi52

Thanks.
Thanks God .your are fine............... Love you bro............




[Bregs] said:


> Yeah bro all is well now by grace of God, its been very eventful past 3 yrs of life. Just came today here and checked you posts alone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore Canal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

lol cool beating the heat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

[Bregs] said:


> lol cool beating the heat



This canal is passing through Lahore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

ghazi52 said:


> This canal is passing through Lahore.



It might be shallow in depth thats why so many people cooling off

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Enjoy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## boxer_B

ghazi52 said:


> Ghizer Valley Hunza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Heaven on Earth 'Skardu'*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Photo by @qammer_wazir_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _P_



Reason why our Rishi Kashyapa first settled in Kashmir.


----------



## Bossman

boxer_B said:


> Reason why our Rishi Kashyapa first settled in Kashmir.


Who the fuc$ is Rishi Kashyapa?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

boxer_B said:


> Reason why our Rishi Kashyapa first settled in Kashmir.


That not kashmir neither has been in the past, historically.


----------



## boxer_B

Bossman said:


> Who the fuc$ is Rishi Kashyapa?



On whose name whole J&K is named since 5000 years.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> That not kashmir neither has been in the past, historically.



How old you mean, historically?? 5000 or 10000 years??

I am just appreciating the beauty of land in my way. I don't want any religious or political fight over it.

I am experiencing and exploring Kashmir through my point of view and understanding.

Let's not ruin this thread.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

boxer_B said:


> On whose name whole J&K is named since 5000 years.
> 
> 
> 
> How old you mean, historically?? 5000 or 10000 years??
> 
> I am just appreciating the beauty of land in my way. I don't want any religious or political fight over it.
> 
> I am experiencing and exploring Kashmir through my point of view and understanding.
> 
> Let's not ruin this thread.


Im only correcting your history GB has been a seperate entity historically and politically. It has more similarities culturally and ethnically with tibet and central asia.


----------



## Solomon2

ghazi52 said:


> Lahore Canal


Why only people and no boats? Easily deep enough for 30-foot pleasure craft.


----------



## boxer_B

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Im only correcting your history GB has been a seperate entity historically and politically. It has more similarities culturally and ethnically with tibet and central asia.



Yes i know. Even Buddhism is carved out of Jainism and Hinduism i.e, Santana Dharma of Himalayas. No relation to Central Asia before mughal invasion and forced conversion.

Let's not ruin this thread further. You can quote my post in another relevant thread.


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Solomon2 said:


> Why only people and no boats? Easily deep enough for 30-foot pleasure craft.


It's a simple canal

People would rather have 'pleasure crafts' on Pakistan's mighty rivers and lakes.



















boxer_B said:


> Yes i know. Even Buddhism is carved out of Jainism and Hinduism i.e, Santana Dharma of Himalayas. No relation to Central Asia before mughal invasion and forced conversion.
> 
> Let's not ruin this thread further. You can quote my post in another relevant thread.


What forced conversion? 

Northern Areas mostly converted to Islam after their King, Rinchana; a Tibetan Buddhist - converted to Islam out of his own will, which was followed by much of the population. 

Hindus need to stop living under the myth that every 'Muslim' spanning from Iran to Indonesia was apparently forced to convert. "Hindus could never convert to another religion unless forced" , "why would anyone convert to Islam?" get out of this myth and accept the reality, it's happening in your country as we speak. 

Our ancestors *chose* Islam, our ancestors had a superior IQ and chose the logical religion. Your descendants will eventually do the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Nawab of Kalabagh's Rest house








River Jhelum neaar Tilla Jogian


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

STUDENT VOLUNTEERS CLEANING RAWALPINDI


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful Passu Cones ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Picture of Faisal masjid islamabad 1988.


----------



## ghazi52

BAJOUR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Jaz Banda Kumrat Valley 






Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Morning nature walk to Panjpeer


----------



## El Sidd

I dont need a reason to love Pakistan.


----------



## ghazi52

Link sar expedition with k6 in the background , Karakoram Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Greater iqbal park Lahore ka fizai nazara .


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Partially Snow covered Cold Desert
Skardu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Chattar Plains Yesterday







*Chattar Plain
Hussainabad, Mansehra, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Shangrila Lake & Resort
View from Tibbat Resort 
18 April

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

بتاؤں تمہیں ایک نشانی اداس لوگوں کی
کبھی غور کرنا وہ ہنستے بہت ہے۔ ماہ نور

Saif-ul-Malook
Naran Valley
1-5-2019


----------



## Windjammer

Traditional Pakistani furniture on display in a Coffee House in Vietnam.


----------

